# Artest thread



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-060111 



> The frontrunners for actually landing Artest, *according to NBA front-office sources, continue to be Golden State and the back-in-it L.A. Clippers*.





> That must be why multiple suitors who've chased Artest from the start are suddenly calling L.A. "the team." Yet that would almost certainly require the inclusion of Corey Maggette, which the Clippers have steadfastly resisted.





> Of course, if Maggette were on the table, you'd think we'd be busy breaking down a trade instead of waiting breathlessly for something to dissect. Maggette's left foot, instead, is in a cast with a ligament problem that could keep him sidelined another month. An uncertain recovery timetable, with an injury originally believed to be minor, would figure to give the Pacers some pause even if Donald Sterling is ready to part with one of the only three Clippers he has ever guaranteed long-term millions.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

my first reaction was wow

my second reaction is i hope it isn't cuttino since he's starting to play well


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

During the post-game SCSR show tonight, Mike Smith was adamant that "something" must be done while Corey is out, if the team is to make the playoffs, and he very specifically wanted to talk about Artest, though Michael Eaves decided to pass on the topic. Also, on a local radio show today, Corey Maggette was asked point blank if he'd like Artest as a teammate, and he said yes, more interestingly though, he was asked how he would feel if Elgin Baylor came to him and said "we are able to get Artest, but you'd have to be traded for him," in response, and without hesitation Corey said that "that's just part of the business," but that he doesn't want to, and would hate to leave the team, and the city. 

On a personal note, I'd like to say that this issue has been really conflicting to me, but after much thought I have come to the conclusion that I'd rather keep Maggette, who has been here for the team through 27, and 28 win seasons, even as his friends were let walk (Q-Rich, Simmons, Moore), than Artest, who might help this year, but would probably bolt in two, and who just stabbed his current team in the back, even as they stood by him through what one would hope was the worst time of his career. If the Pacers are willing to take something/someone else in return, then cool, let's see what can be worked out, but as far as I'm concerned, Corey, Shaun, Kaman, and Brand should be untouchable.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



qrich1fan said:


> my first reaction was wow
> 
> my second reaction is i hope it isn't cuttino since he's starting to play well


bye maggette. it was great losing and suffering with u for all these past seasons, but now all of that is going to be over when we get rid of u. so pack ur bags and get the f out.

o and the only way i'd reconsider getting rid of maggette is if we could get pierce. then it would be maggette and a filler.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

I believe the answer is this. Play SINGLETON major mintues and he will do what he did against the sonics on opening night, double double. I remember a month ago, people were complaining that we have too many stars, not enough touches for them all. 

The reason we have been losing is that mobley and cassell had been shoot soo many bad shots, we didnt have a chance and stupid turnovers.

I WANT ARTEST, trade Shaun straight up for him. EWING is awesome..........


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Dont get your hopes up though. All along i knew that the clippers, if they wont trade maggs for vince, or other guys, that its very iffy if they would have the cajones to trade him for artest. 

Plus why would the pacers want him if he wont be able to play until next year? Do they think they have enough now to win? Or perhaps they would ask for wilcox as well. 

By any means, no matter how much i want artest, i think the chances are slim and none of it happening.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

on a side note, look at UCLA and how they are getting hit by injuries too. Theyre taking a page out of our notebook.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



yamaneko said:


> on a side note, look at UCLA and how they are getting hit by injuries too. Theyre taking a page out of our notebook.


Very depressin for UCLA fans such as myself, hell most of my teams have suffered injuries or losses. Donovan from the Galaxy was with the US National Team for a while, UCLA Football had a few problems, Packers had everything, Braves had Chipper hurt. Now that bug bites my basketball teams :sigh:

Sucks for Cedric Bozeman though, he had tons of potential.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

I'm guessing Maggette isn't on the table... or more likely donnie walsh is just trying to get more out of the warriors by saying the clippers are back in the lead.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> I believe the answer is this. Play SINGLETON major mintues and he will do what he did against the sonics on opening night, double double. I remember a month ago, people were complaining that we have too many stars, not enough touches for them all.
> 
> The reason we have been losing is that mobley and cassell had been shoot soo many bad shots, we didnt have a chance and stupid turnovers.
> 
> I WANT ARTEST, trade Shaun straight up for him. EWING is awesome..........


I agree that Singleton can contribute if he gets the minutes and that should be the solution for our current injury problems at the SF position. 

I would like to see Artest in a Clippers uniform but I disagree with the idea of trading for Artest if it means that we have to give up Shaun. Poeple tend to forget that Shaun is only 20 years old and was the first PG to be drafted right out of high school. And for him to miss the amount of games he did last season, you can argue that he should be considered a Rookie this season. For a player of his age to be playing the position of PG and having the court vision and basketball IQ is a rarity that doesn't come along too often and to give up on him after he has only played 40 games or so for us is very unfair. It is true that he needs to work on his shot but that is something that he can work on every practice during the season and in the offseason. Tracy McGrady didn't have a shot when he first came in the league, Jason Kidd didn't have a shot, and even Kobe Bryant was throwing up bricks the first couple seasons of his career but with his work ethic has become one of the best jump shooters in the history of NBA. Shaun seems to have a good head and a good work ethic so I don't doubt that he will learn to be a scorer when he needs to in this league given some time for him to develop. We should keep the core we have which includes Brand, Maggette, Livingston, and Kaman and not jeopardize the future for a quick fix that is not even a guarantee fix.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



CLIPSFAN89 said:


> I agree that Singleton can contribute if he gets the minutes and that should be the solution for our current injury problems at the SF position.
> 
> I would like to see Artest in a Clippers uniform but I disagree with the idea of trading for Artest if it means that we have to give up Shaun. Poeple tend to forget that Shaun is only 20 years old and was the first PG to be drafted right out of high school. And for him to miss the amount of games he did last season, you can argue that he should be considered a Rookie this season. For a player of his age to be playing the position of PG and having the court vision and basketball IQ is a rarity that doesn't come along too often and to give up on him after he has only played 40 games or so for us is very unfair. It is true that he needs to work on his shot but that is something that he can work on every practice during the season and in the offseason. Tracy McGrady didn't have a shot when he first came in the league, Jason Kidd didn't have a shot, and even Kobe Bryant was throwing up bricks the first couple seasons of his career but with his work ethic has become one of the best jump shooters in the history of NBA. Shaun seems to have a good head and a good work ethic so I don't doubt that he will learn to be a scorer when he needs to in this league given some time for him to develop. We should keep the core we have which includes Brand, Maggette, Livingston, and Kaman and not jeopardize the future for a quick fix that is not even a guarantee fix.


no, if u want artest, maggette's gone. o well too bad. hope he has his bags packed, cuz he's out of here.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Trade Chris wilcox, Walter McCarty and the rights to Soflikis Shortanitis for Ron Artest.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

The Clippers name has never left the Artest rumors. I am wondering how the got back into being a serious candidate. My guess would be they must of started talking about Maggette or Livingston.


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

How about Wilcox and Minny's conditional first round pick or both second round picks for Artest?

By the way, in an interview earlier today Bill Walton said he didn't think the Artest deal would get done until sometime right around the trade deadline, and maybe even not at all this season. Personally, I wish they'd just trade him already, so that we can be done with this topic.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Trade Chris wilcox, Walter McCarty and the rights to Soflikis Shortanitis for Ron Artest.


no team would want to get our garbage players k? hope that was just a bad joke


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Indiana's in a real ****ty position, and hopefully some team takes advantage.

As I said before, as each day passes Artest's value goes lower, because it means another day that someone didn't make an offer for him that the Pacers like.

You can read that two ways..

1. Teams don't value him enough to give up too much for him.

2. The Pacers value him too much.

I'm gona go with #1 basically because at this point the Pacers HAVE to trade him. He's never going to put on a Pacers jersey again, and they can't afford to just have him sit on IR for the year.

I still don't want Artest, let him go ruin someone else's franchise, but if we're gona get him, my one and only offer is Wilcox, Rebraca, and Minnesota's 1st round pick.

Some of you need to do some salary research and read up on the CBA and salaries needing to match for teams over the cap, 125% trade rules, etc. because you make these proposals that couldn't possibly happen under the CBA guidelines.

Also, Shaun's not going anywhere, you don't trade kids, keyword, kids, that you invest a #2 pick in the draft (keep in mind we traded up to INSURE ourselves of getting the kid), and you don't trade them when they've barely played enough games that equal half of a NBA season, especially for a nutjob like Artest.


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Didn't the Clippers actually trade DOWN to get Shaun? They had the second pick of the draft, but they didn't want/need another power foward so they traded it to Charlotte, since they were also willing to take House and Ely, so the team could have more cap space to pursue kobe bryant. Charlotte in turn drafted Emeka Okafor, after the Magic got Dwight Howard, and the Clippers got Livingston with the fourth pick that year.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Im so amazed how everyone thinks Shaun is the savior for our team and future. Playing the game, is about winning and losing. Why should we always look toward the future to win. Trade Shaun for ARTEST, would be a great trade and make us a contender. We don't need Shaun for scoring and I think Cassell and Ewing can carry the point guard load.

Shaun has been a bust so far and that's because he doesnt have an NBA body. I mean, he blew the game for us against the Lakers, turned into a LOSS!!!!!!!

I say trade him for ARTEST and we start winning right away and possibly contend for the western pacific title.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/sports/hawks/stories/0112hawknot.html 



> Harrington said he heard from people in Indiana that the Pacers and *Clippers were close to finalizing a deal swapping Ron Artest for Corey Maggette.*


 :eek8:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Its pending Indiana's evaluation of Maggz's injury.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



ClipOre4Life said:


> Its pending Indiana's evaluation of Maggz's injury.



So you know any inside info on this? Like who else is involved?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*



Weasel said:


> So you know any inside info on this? Like who else is involved?


 Thats what I'd love to know


----------



## air_nitta

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

I think that the clippers and warriors are obviously the two teams that artest is most likely to be moved to as they have young players that the pacers want. Pacers will be losing Ron, and need a SF. Also the Pg position (through Tinsley's inconsistent play) is always iffy in Indy. Therefore Maggette and Livvy have been mentioned, and for the the warriors pietrus and murphy have been mentioned. I actually think if the clips AND the warriors say yes to the pacers demands of either player(s), we would have Ron. I have read (i think in that article) that battier is being asked for from Memphis, but that wont happen. 
I have hinted otherwise in the past that i would prefer to keep our team together, however i think that given coreys injuries at this point, perhaps artest is worth the risk. Have you guys seen the Free agent class of 2007?! Guys like Rashard Lewis, Vince Carter (i think) and Mike Bibby are available. So, worst case scenario is we offer up Maggs and Wilcox for Foster and Artest and Artest bolts at the end of next season after the clips make the playoffs. Dunleavy manages to get some free agent pull as a result of the clippers making the playoffs and we get Rashard Lewis or another athletic swingman. And into the playoffs we go again. I know its a little extreme, but look at our team now without corey, they are improving, although slowly but mobley is contributing nicely. So if Artest doesnt work out, we could bench him and still win games or trade him to NYK for some more cap space for that free agent summer of 2007. 

Im just trying to be creative..... lol


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race?*

Right now I am wondering who else would be included if this trade went down. Would be nice if the Clippers got a good complement player or a pick back too but that is wishful thinking.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Even if it is just straight up this is a trade I think the Clips have to make... if we just sit around waiting for Maggs to recover (if he even does before the end of the season) we don't have a good shot at the playffs.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



> Jim Hill, CBS 2 sportscaster in LA, just said in tonight's six o'clock news that the Clips and Pacer management are meeting within the next forty-eight hours to work on a Maggette for Artest deal.


48 hours . .damnit there making us wait


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I am assuming that if there is going to be a wait by 48 hours then the two sides might be working on possibly adding additional players, who knows.


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

i think tha reason its 48 hrs is cuz pacers hav a game today so deal will be worked out tomorow probly


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



choiboi46 said:


> i think tha reason its 48 hrs is cuz pacers hav a game today so deal will be worked out tomorow probly



Welcome to the site choiboi56, you are most likely correct.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I doubt this ends up a straight up deal. Indiana wants Wilcox and LA wants to deal him. This is optimistic but we could add Wilcox and a 1st and they could 
add Fred Jones and David Harrison.


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> I doubt this ends up a straight up deal. Indiana wants Wilcox and LA wants to deal him. This is optimistic but we could add Wilcox and a 1st and they could
> add Fred Jones and David Harrison.


I doubt we give up Fred Jones. He has been playing lights out recently. I'd say that after O'Neal, Granger and Jackson, that he might be the hardest guy on our team to get (Tinsley would be up there, if he could stay healthy). We do want Wilcox, though... never know...


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

if we're gonna trade maggette.....we shouldve trade him for pierce....or is artest better than pierce (i havent realy seen artest play)


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

u guys dont know how hard my heart is beating i dont want to give up artest i will on the other hand trade wilcox and livingston for artest


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

question: what is this about artest bolting back to the east after this year? he said he'll get traded to some team, then he wants to go back to the east. he's not a free agent next year so how is he planning to do this?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

if we get artest for maggette, i will be the happiest as ive been as a clipper fan in years. But im still not holding my breath. This news seems too good to be true. 

but even more than the mobley signing, if it does actually happen, this tells the league that the old clippers who were only worried about young talent, building for the future, not taking risks, etc. are over.


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

he better not demand another trade if we get him....if he does lets go for pierce


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



choiboi46 said:


> he better not demand another trade if we get him....if he does *lets go for pierce*



Exactly who I want to get in this deal somehow:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3031849&postcount=2


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



choiboi46 said:


> he better not demand another trade if we get him....if he does lets go for pierce


LOL ya that's the good thing about having trade bait. we could always trade back for good players. o ya im definitely starting to like this deal :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Clippers are sitting him down for an interview as we speak. From that they'll determine whether or not they'll trade for him. Artest can't bolt this year, only next year.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> Clippers are sitting him down for an interview as we speak. From that they'll determine whether or not they'll trade for him. Artest can't bolt this year, only next year.


ya when u mean bolt, u mean demand a trade, or sign as free agent to another team? cuz that would suck, and if he wanted to get traded, we'd just package him for pierce


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> Clippers are sitting him down for an interview as we speak. From that they'll determine whether or not they'll trade for him. Artest can't bolt this year, only next year.



I am assuming you are an insider, please continue giving us info. :clap:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Weasel said:


> I am assuming you are an insider, please continue giving us info. :clap:


http://www.pacersdigest.com/wishtv_011106.mov

Theirs a link to a Indy news station reporting it


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I'm no insider: http://www.pacersdigest.com/wishtv_011106.mov


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Thanks for the links guys, looks like this is really serious talk and the Clippers might have to say bye to Maggette soon.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

No, if we trade for Artest and give up Mags... I'm going to be a Laker fan. :curse:


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Free Arsenal said:


> No, if we trade for Artest and give up Mags... I'm going to be a Laker fan. :curse:


im gonna be a pacers fan :biggrin:


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

pacers will be my favrite second team now


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I appreciate everything that Maggs brought to the Clips (who could forget the winner against Miami?)... but in the end, after so many frustrating seasons, I would rather have a winning Clippers team than a likeable one.
This is our chance to make a name for ourselves and we can't afford to blow it.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I guess some people like losing so much they don't want to win geez


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

"bye maggette. it was great losing and suffering with u for all these past seasons, but now all of that is going to be over when we get rid of u. so pack ur bags and get the f out."


hahahah yeah, **** it man, bring in Ron, lets see how it goes...Sam n Cuttino have been playing good

and with Elton there it is 


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

ANYTHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!!! 

geesh even Latrell Sprewell as much as i hate him hahaha
Corey 

isnt helping being hurt, and im sure he wouldnt mind being traded , the only thing is 

Ron signning somewhere else at the end of the season which im pretty sure he will do 

but geehs

SOMETHING NEEDS TO BE DONE


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

until this season, Corey Maggette has never been a great player....atleast not at good as Ron 

Artest....yes, he got Free throws, but his constant attempts to try to get free throws 

sometimes COST US GAMES, as long as ive seen him play with the Clips, or his thinkings he is 

the Clippers "clutch player" and him taking a stupid **** also cost us games....and his **** has 

never been their, and he has always thought he could shoot hahahha

until this season...he has been playing good....but i would trade Maggette for ARtest in an instant


**** the loyalty to Corey, i want to damn win!!!!!!!


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

If i could pick a team for maggs to go to, i would have picked the pacers. Theyre in the east, so the most he can burn us in the future is once or twice a year, i think he can finally be an all star perhaps in the east, but who knows. Also i am a closet pacers fan since they got granger anyway. (if you can call the pacers being the only team i follow in the newspaper other than the clipps, being a fan).


----------



## thekid

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Cassell, Mobley, Artest, Brand, Kaman. What's wrong with that guys?


----------



## absolutebest

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



thekid said:


> Cassell, Mobley, Artest, Brand, Kaman. What's wrong with that guys?


Tinsley, Jackson, Maggette, J.O., Foster with the Pacers deep bench... what's wrong with that? This works both ways. I'm just a bit worried that ESPN didn't break it yet, not even on the daily dime.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

This is exciting, it's a pretty close to becoming a deal. Mags for Arts...

ARTEST | BRAND = 2 all stars
KAMAN = 1 Caveman
MOBLEY | CASSELL = 2 vets

EWING | SINGLETON = 2 awesome rookies
SHAUN & WILCOX = both need to prove themselves

we are going to the playoffssssssssssss. Past the first round!!!!! :clap:


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

This will be the dumbest move in franchise history.

The Bulls couldn't control him, the Pacers, who have one of the best groups of management in the league, couldn't do it, but we can?

Not buying it.

This guy has torpedoed two straight seasons for the Pacers, but he's gona come here and be the reason we make the playoffs?

I've trusted Dunleavy's GM skills, in fact, I think he might be a better GM than he his coach, with that being said, I think Wilcox, Rebraca and that 1st is the deal he makes here, that would be the smart move to make. Artest's value is not worthy of a Corey Maggette.

Vince Carter and Baron Davis in the last year were both obtained for less, and those guys didn't have the issues of a guy like Artest.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Quote:
Trade rumors almost over

By SEKOU SMITH
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Published on: 01/12/06 

WASHINGTON — Hawks forward Al Harrington was the owner of the league's best rumor prior to Wednesday night's game against Washington at the MCI Center. Harrington said he heard from people in Indiana that the Pacers and Clippers were close to finalizing a deal swapping Ron Artest for Corey Maggette. That deal, were it to happen, would finally put to rest the rumors that Harrington will be a part of a trade that frees Artest from the Pacers and the Pacers from their volatile and restless star. "Yeah, that would get it out of the water and off the Internet and all that nonsense," Harrington said. "But I've known for a couple of weeks now that nothing was going to happen with me. [Hawks general manager Billy Knight] told me that if there was going to be anything done he'd let me know. So it's been off of my mind for a while now." Harrington said he'll be happy for Artest, whenever he finally returns to the floor. And he's convinced that whatever team Artest suits up for will be dangerous. "Any team with a sane Ron Artest is going to be tough to deal with," Harrington said. "Any team with he's on with his mind right, is going to the playoffs and is going to make some noise. So it'll be good for Ron and for the Clippers." 

http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/spo...12hawknot.html


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Wow glad I dropped by the Clippers board, I knew nothing about this!!

Can't wait 'til Artest v.s. Bryant in the LA v.s LA match-ups!


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

You guys have no brains at all sometimes. Artest demands a trade next year, so let's just package him for Pierce? What? Why wouldn't Indiana trade for Pierce now then? (he's better than Maggette) Oh yeah, don't forget, he demands another trade or kills someone or convinces Brand to quit basketball and rap fulltime... his value is way down, you'd be lucky to get Derek Fisher for him at that point.

And the clippers have a great defender at small forward already, remember Ross? And we're still losing! So what? We need more defense?

It's been 2 years since Artest played a complete season, and during that season he led the league in suspensions.

You guys are gonna get a bad wake up call when Indiana goes deep into the playoffs with Maggette and the Clippers are stuck with a guy who'd probably stab his own teammates if they looked at him the wrong way.

The guy has mental problems, physical ability or not, he's career has been and will continue to be a disaster. If this goes down, i'm done with the Clippers for good.

If trading Maggette must be done, go for Pierce, at least we'll get a proven and reliable played with the "clutch" ability that neither Maggette and, even less so, Artest have.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



leidout said:


> You guys have no brains at all sometimes. Artest demands a trade next year, so let's just package him for Pierce? What? Why wouldn't Indiana trade for Pierce now then? (he's better than Maggette) Oh yeah, don't forget, he demands another trade or kills someone or convinces Brand to quit basketball and rap fulltime... his value is way down, you'd be lucky to get Derek Fisher for him at that point.
> 
> And the clippers have a great defender at small forward already, remember Ross? And we're still losing! So what? We need more defense?
> 
> It's been 2 years since Artest played a complete season, and during that season he led the league in suspensions.
> 
> You guys are gonna get a bad wake up call when Indiana goes deep into the playoffs with Maggette and the Clippers are stuck with a guy who'd probably stab his own teammates if they looked at him the wrong way.
> 
> The guy has mental problems, physical ability or not, he's career has been and will continue to be a disaster. If this goes down, i'm done with the Clippers for good.
> 
> If trading Maggette must be done, go for Pierce, at least we'll get a proven and reliable played with the "clutch" ability that neither Maggette and, even less so, Artest have.


One question: why do you think Celtics would trade Pierce for Maggs? I just don't see why (Maggs is injury prone, much worse shooter, worse rebounder, less efficent... and salarys dont match) Also there hasent been any reliable sorce that claims that Celtics would want to trade him.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



leidout said:


> You guys have no brains at all sometimes. Artest demands a trade next year, so let's just package him for Pierce? What? Why wouldn't Indiana trade for Pierce now then? (he's better than Maggette) Oh yeah, don't forget, he demands another trade or kills someone or convinces Brand to quit basketball and rap fulltime... his value is way down, you'd be lucky to get Derek Fisher for him at that point.
> 
> And the clippers have a great defender at small forward already, remember Ross? And we're still losing! So what? We need more defense?
> 
> It's been 2 years since Artest played a complete season, and during that season he led the league in suspensions.
> 
> You guys are gonna get a bad wake up call when Indiana goes deep into the playoffs with Maggette and the Clippers are stuck with a guy who'd probably stab his own teammates if they looked at him the wrong way.
> 
> The guy has mental problems, physical ability or not, he's career has been and will continue to be a disaster. If this goes down, i'm done with the Clippers for good.
> 
> If trading Maggette must be done, go for Pierce, at least we'll get a proven and reliable played with the "clutch" ability that neither Maggette and, even less so, Artest have.


pierce, being the fickle nba player that he is, changed his mind about being traded. he doesnt want to move this year. an injured maggette adds nothing to our team. we want to win. that's that. end of story. wave goodbye to maggette, and welcome artest with open arms.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

One thing that has confused me is why some say they will be done with the Clippers if Maggette is traded. You may not like the trade but trades happen all the time. Though the Clippers never make a trade during the season, looks like they will be trying to. The Clippers if the trade goes through are trying to HELP the Clippers. Too all those who think that Artest will bring the team down, did Mobley bring the team down, did Cassell bring the team down? The Clippers supposedly have a "cancer" (Cassell) and 2 ball-hogs (Mobley and Maggette) and everything has worked out for the better, the much better. Who says it won't if Artest is here? You guys might love Maggette, I sure do, but he isn't Mr. Perfect nor is Artest. There was a reason that when Artest became available that 18 teams contacted the Pacers! There are positives and negatives to the trade. I for one am on the fence because Maggette has been one of my favorite players while Artest is a heck of a player as well.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I've got a ? where have all these nutball Clips fans come from?

For the most part this board used to just be filled with diehard, presentably knowledgable Clips fans, now we have guys who make the Blazers and Nets fans look like geniuses.

On another note, here's a prime example of why I rather keep Mags than get Artest...
*
"I'm out of shape right now," Artest said. "I've been working out at my gym at home, but it's not the same as playing in an NBA game. It's going to take me about a month after I get traded for me to get back into basketball shape."*

Mags would NEVER come back out of shape, we're supposed to wait a month for this "top 10 player" to get his fat *** **** together, meanwhile we could just wait for Mags to come back at 100%?

Get serious.

Like I said, Wilcox, Rebraca and Minny's #1, or there's no deal as far as I'm concerned.

That quote should drop Artest's value even lower. While some maniacs have decided to crown us champs by getting Artest, it doesn't help that if and when he gets here, he won't be ready to go.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Weasel said:


> You guys might love Maggette, I sure do, but he isn't Mr. Perfect nor is Artest. There was a reason that when Artest became available that 18 teams contacted the Pacers!


That means absolutely nothing, after the Bulls released Eddie Robinson last year, 12-15 teams contacted his agent. Furthermore, for all we know, it could have been 5 teams, if the Pacers present that all these teams have contacted them for him, that gives other teams the idea that interest is high, so offers will have to be too, plus it makes them look less vulnerable, because they can weigh their options rather than just taking the 1 offer that might be on the table.

The league is doing just fine without Artest, no one's slitting their wrists to get him, that's why no deal has been made yet.


----------



## jcwla

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

My thoughts on the trade -- and what Francis and Mobley have in common with the Williams Sisters -- at my Clips/Kings blog: 

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



arenas809 said:


> Like I said, Wilcox, Rebraca and Minny's #1, or there's no deal as far as I'm concerned.


Wilcox + Rebraca for Artest would leave the Clippers with Boniface N;Dong backing up Kaman and Singleton backing up Brand, and no one after that unless Artest/Maggette will start playing PF, Kaliel Dickens can really play or Dunleavy plays Korolev. If Clips were to package Rebraca/Wilcox and the First, I'd rather deal with New Orleans for PJ Brown or with Atlanta for Al Harrington


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I'd still like to know when Artest became a top 10 player? It must've been 2 years ago, because he hasn't done **** since then.

Kobe, AI, Lebron, Tmac, Shaq, Duncan, KG, Nash, Amare, Billups, Kidd, Allen, Wade, Carmelo, Brand, J.O., Pierce, Vince, Dirk, Kirelinko.

That's 20 guys who are easily better. Offensively he's nothing special at all, and defensively he hasn't looked good this year either, he's probably on par with Q Ross. 

He's still a good player, not a cancer, more like a nutcase who'll have no problem alienating himself from his new teammates.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



> This will be the dumbest move in franchise history.


Worse than drafting chalmers? Worse than trading the most popular player in team history for andre miller? Worse than the Keith Closs saga? Worse than giving up Tom Chambers or Byron Scott? If the deal completely blows up in the clippers face down the road, maybe in RETROSPECT we could say it was a bad deal. But at this point in time, just thinking about the deal, we cant say that. Were talking about trading a top 10 NBA player for a top 30-40 NBA player, but not only that a player who probably wont be 100% for the rest of the season, if he plays at all. Now, if you are saying, maybe a deal that POTENTIALLY, over the next FOUR years, could possibly end up not being great, well, that COULD be something. Maggette is signed, and if he stays healthy the last two years might be better than whoever the clippers get to replace Artest if he does indeed leave. 



> Vince Carter and Baron Davis in the last year were both obtained for less, and those guys didn't have the issues of a guy like Artest.


Its all relative i guess. Vince had injury issues, plus was puprposely underachieving for the raptors. So, 1. His basketball itself was in question, as who knew if he could get his spring back in his step, and 2. His attitude was in question since no matter what atheletes are supposed to give 110%. But still, i would have made that deal. With Baron Davis, his attitude was never in question, but he had the most costly injury problem in the whole league (compared to the size and remaining years on his contract)..and he got even less in exchangeon the market since that was even more serious of a problem. Artest too has problems. But unlike baron, hes a top 10 NBA player. His problems also do not have to do with injury. So I thnk a deal around vince's deal or better is fair. After all, if pigs start flying, and this deal goes through, remember, the pacers would be giving up someone who has a 50/50 chance of never even suiting up for them this year, and who at 100% isnt close to the player of artest at 100%. When is the last time you remember a top 10 or 20 player in the league was traded for one guy who has never been an all star, and who probably would be injured until the next year?


----------



## chucho

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

There is NO way the Celtics give up Pierce for Maggette, that is a pointless discussion.

I think you Clippers fans should be excited. Yes there are risks involved, but don't start stressing out before the trade is even real. I mean if the trade goes through you are stuck with Artest for the near future, enjoy the prospect of him coming here and helping your team out. Don't freak out and just from day one pout like a little kid (meant towards only a couple of you) and assume he is going to ruin your team like TO did to the Eagles. Your front office is finally taking some risks and making some moves and spending some money to put together a real playoff threat. It may not work out, it may blow up in their faces, but you fans stressing out isn't going to change anything. I wish my team would make the necessary moves or atleast take some risks to get my team over the hump.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Corona to you.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Artest has torpedoed two seasons straight for the Pacers and he's not a cancer?

Please, let's not even begin to compare Baron Davis and Vince to this guy, it's one thing to have injury issues, it's another to pull the crap Artest has pulled over the past 2 years.

As far as us being shorthanded in big men, that's true, go out and grab a big on the free agent market.

Rebraca is not playing anyway, so what's the difference between being traded or sitting on the injured list?

Either way, he's not playing for the Clippers.

We all know Dunleavy doesn't have real plans for Wilcox here in the future, use him now to get something, and I'll take Artest under that deal, not under Maggette.

I can't believe no one has a response to Artest saying it's going to take him a month to get into shape, and Mags dropped 21 and grabbed 6 boards in his first game after sitting out the beginning of the season. 

Ron Artest can shave true warrior into his head, but Corey Maggette is the definition of it.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Granted the Clippers were winning before Mags went out, but to this impartial observer, Mags is a volume shooter that plays solid defense. In Artest the Clips are getting a much better defender as well as someone that doesn't have to take as many shots.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Maggette's a volume shooter??? You're done.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> Maggette's a volume shooter??? You're done.


14 SPG plus 9 FTA per game is a lot of shots considering that not all 9 of those FT come on and 1's. I'm not saying Mags is Kobe or AI, but he still takes a lot of shots


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Nevermind. Already posted.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

even if the clippers decide to do this trade, i really cant see indiana only taking maggs. It wouldnt make much sense for them unless like has been rumored theyre willing to wait out the year to trade him. Maggs is most likely out for 2 months, and a 50 50 chance of being out the year. Why would the pacers want that? 

Maybe if the clippers put chris wilcox in the deal, but then the clippers would need something back too.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

http://www.absolutepacers.com/news.htm 



> The Indiana Pacers have reportedly traded Ron Artest to the Los Angeles Clippers for swingman Corey Maggette.
> 
> WISH-TV out of Indianapolis confirmed reports coming out of Atlanta that a Pacers-Clippers deal is in the works and nearly finalized.





> According to sources, the trade is reliant on two factors:
> 
> One factor is that the Clippers would like to sit down with Ron Artest to discuss his willingness to play in Los Angeles. The other, on Indiana's end, concerns Maggette's health.



Not sure if it is credible but worth looking at.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

but arent they just quoting the two sources already quoted many times about the deal? The indiana news station plus al harrington?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



yamaneko said:


> but arent they just quoting the two sources already quoted many times about the deal? The indiana news station plus al harrington?


Yes, but these guys go further and say that Artest has been "reportedly traded".


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/story/5242336 



> I actually heard a report from one of my own boys in Indy yesterday that someone called a local radio station claiming to be one of Artest's close friends, and went on to say Ron-Ron had already packed up all his stuff and was moving to L.A., sooner than later. We'll see if this all comes to fruition in the next couple days, but I get the feeling this is a done deal.



This rumor though I don't believe.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

rumors on other boards say that the deal is off now. Who knows. I still am not holding my breath. Hopefully it gets done, but if not, im not going to be too dissapointed, since i never thought it was a realistic expectation for it to actually happen. 

If hes out of shape, im not to worried about that. Out of shape for him is still better than many in the league. Plus worst case scenario, dunleavvy gives him the 8 minutes a game mccarty has been getting.


----------



## shaunliv

*MSNBC Reports! Artest For Maggette!!!*

ARTEST FOR MAGGETTE 
THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES MAGGETTE!


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Personally, I'd like to reiterate this: I'd like to get Artest here, but I think Maggette as the price is just too high. Let Indiana take Wilcox and Minnesota's first round pick, and if they wish, even one of our second round picks. I understand everything everyone is saying about Ron Artest being a superior player to Corey, and on a lot of levels I agree with it, but the simple fact of the matter is that Artest is completely unreliable. We have no idea what shape or state of mind he'll show up in, and while the team is currently struggling without Maggette, at least we know that when he comes back, he'll be here both physically and mentally. This is a tough call, hopefully Dunleavy knows what he's doing, and the team will be better off in both the short-term and the long-term.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

*Re: MSNBC Reports! Artest For Maggette!!!*

This is comin from Al Harrington how trustable is this i highly doubt that maggs would be traded and i hope not he is a better player than artest


----------



## Steez

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I am a Lakers fan, but if you guys get Artest... your goin to the 'ship... way to work yourself up... awesome job

C - Chris Kaman
PF - Elton Brand (MVP)
SF - Ron Artest (x-DPOY)
SG - Cuttino Mobley
PG - Sam Cassell

Wow!


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: MSNBC Reports! Artest For Maggette!!!*

im going to try to merge this thread with the other one so that people dont think its 100% confirmed yet...remember, that harrington information has been out for like 16 hours already.


----------



## joser

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

NOOO i really want maggette to stay! and i hope he does


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I'm trying to figure out how we're automatically going to the Finals just from getting Artest?

I would be happy with just getting to the playoffs and making some noise, I don't believe this team even with Artest should have any title hopes this year.


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

If you guys get Artest for Maggette you will become a top team in the west, as long as Cassell is still around too. 

Kaman-solid C in the league
Brand- what more do you want at PF
Artest-best defending SF in the league as well as 20 ppg scorer
Mobley- capable of scoring 20 ppg if given the shots
Cassell-veteran PG


That is a damn good starting 5 rivaling the Pistons starting 5. Your team will be that much better with Artest. Too bad you still have Dunleavy as a coach. Can you ship off that loser in the trade for Carlisle??


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



compsciguy78 said:


> Too bad you still have Dunleavy as a coach. Can you ship off that loser in the trade for Carlisle??



What do laker fans have against Dunleavy? My best friend is a laker fan, and he has the same opinion. What, are they still jaded because the lakers lost in the finals to the bulls while Dunleavy was coaching the lakers?


----------



## chucho

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Well considering most "Laker fans" weren't a fan of the team that far back, who knows. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

i dont think were instant title winners, but i think that with an in shape artest come playoff time we are better than almost everyone but san antonio. That is if all things equal, everyone else healthy on the other teams, and everyone healthy on the clippers. 

Phoenix would be a wild card though, its impossible to gauge how they will do.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

If we don't give up Wilcox in this trade, then we have another piece we can trade to get better.


----------



## 14HipClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Do the deal already.
This is so stressful.
I hate watching the injured Clips hobble through this long stretch of home games with only a 50/50 chance to win winable games.

If there was ever a time a team could/would trade an injured player... this should be it.. BOTH teams will get question-marks ... Artest and his questionable mental and physical state... Maggette with his questionable mental and physical state.

I would just like to see the Clips prove me wrong for once... MAKE A TRADE DURING THE SEASON... prove me wrong.
Come-on.. i dare DTS and AR and EB and MD to do this trade. If Indianapolis is willing to do it... DO IT.
Both teams are getting risks.
BOTH.
Both teams are also getting HUGE UPSIDES.. HUGE!!!
This is the absolute only deal, that if it is on the table, makes sense for both sides.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



yamaneko said:


> i dont think were instant title winners, but i think that with an in shape artest come playoff time we are better than almost everyone but san antonio. That is if all things equal, everyone else healthy on the other teams, and everyone healthy on the clippers.
> 
> Phoenix would be a wild card though, its impossible to gauge how they will do.


Just seems to me people are sipping a kool-aid that has ingredients that don't even exist...

The Pacers never even went to the Conference Finals with Artest, but him alone makes us a number 2 team in the West? 

The Suns are there now WITHOUT Amare.

I just don't believe Artest is that great of a player, and when looking at facts instead of the fantasy of what some people would like to believe, there's a conclusion here that IMO should be easy to come to.

1. Maggette's NEVER been in trouble, we don't have to worry about him asking for time off, throwing TV cameras, getting into fights with Pat Riley, running into stands, asking to be traded in the middle of the season, etc.

2. Mags injury history is equal to Artest's in that, you can include Artest's injuries and suspensions in his games missed. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if Mags is sitting out with a foot injury or Artest is suspended for conduct detrimental to the team, either way, they're not playing. Mags had played 69 and 73 games the past 2 seasons, ya he misses games, but he's not Marko Jaric or Jamaal Tinsley, I posted the numbers comparing Artest's games played to Mags's games played, and that spoke for itself.

3. We said no to trading for Paul Pierce, but we're dying to do an Artest deal (a lesser player)? Pierce is a lot like Maggette, in that he too is a warrior, and one that gets to the line and shoots it well there unlike the 61% Artest has been shooting this season.

As I said before, I trust Dunleavy's GM abilities, there's no reason to give up a player like Maggette when Artest's value is at an all time low, and for him to put himself and his team in this position is ridiculous, especially a year after he ran into the stands and that entire organization stood behind him.

The Bulls knew he was a wack job, and the Pacers now know he's a wack job, what makes anyone think this guy is going to go somewhere like to the Clippers and become some sane player who in the process is the difference maker that takes recent history's laughing stock of sports to a championship?

We already know he's out when his contract reaches his option year?

This guy couldn't play with a coach like Rick Carlisle, a player like Jermaine O'Neal, and for a GM like Larry Bird, but everything will be peachy with Mike Dunleavy, Elton Brand, and Elgin Baylor?

His issues have ranged from the coach he plays for, to how many plays are ran for him, to how much money he makes, but he's going to be a happy camper with NO problems once he gets to the Clippers?

We're title contenders with Artest, but we gotta wait a month for his fat *** to drink some myoplex shakes and shoot enough jumpers so he gets his form back?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



> The Pacers never even went to the Conference Finals with Artest, but him alone makes us a number 2 team in the West?


Yes. Look at what we did when we were semi healthy and were playing good defense at the beginning of the year. We were the number 2 team in the west, some games without even maggette, some without livingston. Artest woudl give us boost, rebraca back, Ross getting back to full strength, on paper we are the second best team in the west, yes.


----------



## 14HipClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

If I were the GM or Baylor or Dunleavy.. i would ask Cassell if he could work with Artest. I would talk to Mobley if he could play along side of RArtest. I would ask Brand if he would want Artest on the team. I wouldn't ask Kaman anything.. just have him rest his knee and get ready to play 34 minutes.

I still remember Maggette losing the ball out of bounds or not getting shots off at the buzzer or not running the correct play at crunch time... i just have about 40 memories of Maggs having brain cramps at critical times of games.. sometimes not even being able to run the correct inbounds play that was designed by Dunleavy just 20 seconds prior on a time out.

Anyho...
Let's stop dreaming or hanging on to Al Harrington's statement or creating a nightmare. Everyone in Clipperville knows this deal will not be done. Stop the nightmare. Stop the dream. Stop the non-sense...
Clippers back in the Artest race.. come on.. remember.. we have Roeser and Sterling and Baylor at the helm guiding this Yacht in the shallow waters of the marina.

Let's stop.. so everyone can relax..
there's no deal..


i hope.


----------



## air_nitta

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

We wont be better than phx or Spurs. Their playoff experience alone would out do us. But This trade is huge, say we do it and make the second round 7th game of the playoffs this year. Draft a solid pick with minny at about 11-15 range in the draft and resign cassell. Next season we are seriously looking at WCF and beyond....


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



yamaneko said:


> Yes. Look at what we did when we were semi healthy and were playing good defense at the beginning of the year.


Oh ya, when Mags was in the lineup?

What a coincidence, we were good when he was playing, and sucked since he got hurt.

I'm shocked.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

'No Deal In The Works with the Clippers'

http://www.nba.com/pacers/daily_confidential.html


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Steez said:


> 'No Deal In The Works with the Clippers'
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/daily_confidential.html



This might just end up being much-to-do-about nothing.

Two quick thoughts though:

1) the Pacers have made it to the Eastern Conference Finals with Artest, in fact it was 2 years ago, when the Pistons beat them, largely due to the flagrant foul Artest took on Hamilton during a key, end of game posession in game 5 or 6 I believe (I don't know that I would call that "clutch" on Artest's part).

2) one thing Artest could bring to this team is a "mean streak," I've long thought this team is just "too nice," and Artest might be able to change that.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



> What a coincidence, we were good when he was playing, and sucked since he got hurt.


First off, this is why we get artest. Without a 20 point scorer, we need a 20 point scorer to replace him. Especially when he will be out most of the rest of the year. If we were good with maggette, we should be as good or better with a player who is better than him. 

Interesting pacers.com report. As i mentioned, either way, with all this media, the pacers or the clippers would have had to say something today or tomorrow, whether the trade would or would not go down. Im happy i wasnt holding my breath. Im sure that its not a complete dead horse yet, but things still are not looking great for this deal.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Steez said:


> 'No Deal In The Works with the Clippers'
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/daily_confidential.html


All I needed to read, excellent.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

interesting how thier website said, "no deal in the WORKS" when the actual quote was that they didnt have a deal for maggette." He didnt say a deal wasnt in the works, but then again why would an official rep of the team, on the offical website be given permission to say that there wasnt one in the works? If there was one in the works that would be a bald face lie on an official document tied to the team. Unless of course either 1. the deal is off because of maggs' injury, 2. the deal is temporarily off until other things happen, 3. the deal isnt just for maggs, but rather other fillers too, thus if they say its not in the works for maggs, then technically its true since others are involved.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

No Deal = Clippers Want to lose.

I mean I'm a big fan of Maggette and love his game hugely, but what good will he do on the Inactive List? We need a player PERIOD and I don't mean a Kaliel Dickens. Sign Spree or do something geez I'm tired of losing after hot starts


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



arenas809 said:


> Just seems to me people are sipping a kool-aid that has ingredients that don't even exist...
> 
> The Pacers never even went to the Conference Finals with Artest, but him alone makes us a number 2 team in the West?
> 
> The Suns are there now WITHOUT Amare.
> 
> I just don't believe Artest is that great of a player, and when looking at facts instead of the fantasy of what some people would like to believe, there's a conclusion here that IMO should be easy to come to.
> 
> 1. Maggette's NEVER been in trouble, we don't have to worry about him asking for time off, throwing TV cameras, getting into fights with Pat Riley, running into stands, asking to be traded in the middle of the season, etc.
> 
> 2. Mags injury history is equal to Artest's in that, you can include Artest's injuries and suspensions in his games missed. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if Mags is sitting out with a foot injury or Artest is suspended for conduct detrimental to the team, either way, they're not playing. Mags had played 69 and 73 games the past 2 seasons, ya he misses games, but he's not Marko Jaric or Jamaal Tinsley, I posted the numbers comparing Artest's games played to Mags's games played, and that spoke for itself.
> 
> 3. We said no to trading for Paul Pierce, but we're dying to do an Artest deal (a lesser player)? Pierce is a lot like Maggette, in that he too is a warrior, and one that gets to the line and shoots it well there unlike the 61% Artest has been shooting this season.
> 
> As I said before, I trust Dunleavy's GM abilities, there's no reason to give up a player like Maggette when Artest's value is at an all time low, and for him to put himself and his team in this position is ridiculous, especially a year after he ran into the stands and that entire organization stood behind him.
> 
> The Bulls knew he was a wack job, and the Pacers now know he's a wack job, what makes anyone think this guy is going to go somewhere like to the Clippers and become some sane player who in the process is the difference maker that takes recent history's laughing stock of sports to a championship?
> 
> We already know he's out when his contract reaches his option year?
> 
> This guy couldn't play with a coach like Rick Carlisle, a player like Jermaine O'Neal, and for a GM like Larry Bird, but everything will be peachy with Mike Dunleavy, Elton Brand, and Elgin Baylor?
> 
> His issues have ranged from the coach he plays for, to how many plays are ran for him, to how much money he makes, but he's going to be a happy camper with NO problems once he gets to the Clippers?
> 
> We're title contenders with Artest, but we gotta wait a month for his fat *** to drink some myoplex shakes and shoot enough jumpers so he gets his form back?


Arenas hit it right on the dot. Artest only has one thing going for and that is DPOY and that is it. He has too many negatives and he is out of shape right now id take a injured maggette over a fat artest.
Plus i know most of the clipper fans would take a healthy maggette over a healthy artest :curse:


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



qrich1fan said:


> No Deal = Clippers Want to lose.


I've tried to keep my mouth shut, but you've been one of the leaders of this pessimistic "we're doomed" charge on this board and it's bringing it down. Thank God there's the scout board and even Clippertalk for those of us that'd like a nice place to talk about our team.

Newsflash, you don't know everything, and some of us would like to be happy that we have a team that we can actually be proud of for once, most reasonable basketball fans can understand their team skidding a little bit when one of the team's best players goes down to injury and doesn't want to trade him for some other team's bad apple, which just might be a compliment for Artest, because IMO he's worse.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



DatSupadoopaballer said:


> Arenas hit it right on the dot. Artest only has one thing going for and that is DPOY and that is it. He has too many negatives and he is out of shape right now id take a injured maggette over a fat artest.
> Plus i know most of the clipper fans would take a healthy maggette over a healthy artest :curse:


u and arenas arent even real clipper fans, so u two shouldnt even have a say in this. and based on wat u just said: "i'd take an injured maggette over fat artest," u dont know wat ur talking about either. and arenas, instead of simply bashing on artest, lets just imagine wat happens if we kept maggette, alrite?

"best case scenario: maggette comes back some time in february, most likely end of feb, that means 2 more months left in the regular season. by then, we'd proly be below .500, there might be injuries on top of maggette's becuz everyone else has to step up and do the scoring load. then maggette has to be rusty for being out so long, which would take another couple of weeks for him to get back in the groove of things. by then, we'd prolly fallen out of the playoff race.

worst case scenario: maggette needs surgery. season's over, period. cassell leaves, everyone else is bitter, brand gets no recognition watsoever.

now can anyone who's not delusional from watching the clips lose so much tell me why in the heck we should keep maggette? we should not focus on the future anymore but rather the present. everyone, the management, team, and the fans (the ones in their right mind anyway) want to win NOW. no more future talk, no more losing seasons. im glad the management is about to do something to get the team in the playoffs NOW."

i posted that on another board, in reply to another some fans taht wanted to keep maggette. i didnt take the time to read arena's crap, yes crap, cuz all he did was simply bash on artest and his poor history. that steams me, cuz he gives NO solution to the SF problem without maggette, or why we would be better off WITH him. 

and this is for the clip fans who actually want to keep maggette, also by me taken from that board:

"for all i can remember, clips fans have been begging for management to do something to improve the roster when maggette went out, and when they are finally committed to making a move so the team can be playoff-bound, many of u still b!tch and moan. stop it, its ridiculous"


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> u and arenas arent even real clipper fans, so u two shouldnt even have a say in this.


I was posting on this board when hardly anyone else was, and that was 3 years ago, I could actually tell you who "Eagle" is/was, that's how long I've been around here. 

Now you and a bunch of other complete idiots who don't know jack **** about basketball have flooded this board, and you have the nerve to tell someone like me I'm not a Clips fan?

Go away, and if you'd like, I can PM you a list of posters to take with you.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

If you don't give up Maggette for Artest, then you are retarded. Pretty simple.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Steez said:


> 'No Deal In The Works with the Clippers'
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/daily_confidential.html


"We don't have a deal for Maggette."

Odd way of putting that, one can say tricky. 

This doesn't mean that a deal won't happen...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



vigilante said:


> If you don't give up Maggette for Artest, then you are retarded. Pretty simple.


ya well, taht's arenas for u. must be all those losing seasons that finally got to his head


----------



## Unique

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Hey fellas, Although Weasal just posted tht, I just found a article saying the deal is done with the source being a real NBA player.


> The Indiana Pacers have reportedly traded Ron Artest to the Los Angeles Clippers for swingman Corey Maggette. WISH-TV out of Indianapolis confirmed reports coming out of Atlanta that a Pacers-Clippers deal has been finalized. The original report from the Atlanta Journal-Constitution said sources from within the Pacers organization informed Al Harrington on Wednesday that the Pacers were close to a deal that would send Artest to the Los Angeles Clippers for forward Corey Maggette. "Any team with a sane Ron Artest is going to be tough to deal with," Harrington told the Atlanta newspaper. "Any team he's on with his mind right is going to the playoffs and is going to make some noise. So it'll be good for Ron and for the Clippers." Maggette was averaging over 21 points per game when he was sidelined with a torn ligament in his left foot. He is expected to be out another six weeks according to the Orange County Register. According to several sources, Maggette's health is the only thing keeping the deal from becoming official. Magette could miss the entire season if surgury is needed. Artest on the other hand, told reporters he needs a month to get back into "basketball shape." The former Pacer hasn't appeared in a game since Dec. 6. More details on the trade when available


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Arenas has lost his mine but whatever, we all do from time to time. I did last month on Clippertalk. Also, Walsh said he wasn't going to trade Jalen Rose the day before he was traded. Don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Looks like I'm a laker fan...


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Free Arsenal said:


> Looks like I'm a laker fan...


deal's been completed or something?
And Arenas I give a crap about what you think. Sorry unlike you I wan't this team to win and a shut down defender for someone on the Inactive List. Leave to those other boards if there so much better.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> u and arenas arent even real clipper fans, so u two shouldnt even have a say in this. and based on wat u just said: "i'd take an injured maggette over fat artest," u dont know wat ur talking about either. and arenas, instead of simply bashing on artest, lets just imagine wat happens if we kept maggette, alrite?
> 
> "best case scenario: maggette comes back some time in february, most likely end of feb, that means 2 more months left in the regular season. by then, we'd proly be below .500, there might be injuries on top of maggette's becuz everyone else has to step up and do the scoring load. then maggette has to be rusty for being out so long, which would take another couple of weeks for him to get back in the groove of things. by then, we'd prolly fallen out of the playoff race.
> 
> worst case scenario: maggette needs surgery. season's over, period. cassell leaves, everyone else is bitter, brand gets no recognition watsoever.
> 
> now can anyone who's not delusional from watching the clips lose so much tell me why in the heck we should keep maggette? we should not focus on the future anymore but rather the present. everyone, the management, team, and the fans (the ones in their right mind anyway) want to win NOW. no more future talk, no more losing seasons. im glad the management is about to do something to get the team in the playoffs NOW."
> 
> i posted that on another board, in reply to another some fans taht wanted to keep maggette. i didnt take the time to read arena's crap, yes crap, cuz all he did was simply bash on artest and his poor history. that steams me, cuz he gives NO solution to the SF problem without maggette, or why we would be better off WITH him.
> 
> and this is for the clip fans who actually want to keep maggette, also by me taken from that board:
> 
> "for all i can remember, clips fans have been begging for management to do something to improve the roster when maggette went out, and when they are finally committed to making a move so the team can be playoff-bound, many of u still b!tch and moan. stop it, its ridiculous"


ure thinking of the short term just to make the playoffs if we keep maggs then we have a far better chance instead of with artest plus artest doesnt have too much playoff experience.and artest is a nutcase why would dunleavy want to ruin the chemistry this team has. PLus it looks like that you dont have faith in the team either u think if we dont get artest we're doomed, looks like ure not the real clippers fan cuz i know that they will get to the playoffs.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Corey Maggette
Los Angeles Clippers
Position: F-G
Height: 6-6 Weight: 225
College : Duke
Player file | Team stats
2005-06 Statistics
*PPG	21.7
RPG	5.5
APG	2.5*
SPG	.77
BPG	.31
FG%	.459
*FT%	.871
3P%	.382*
MPG	34.1

Ron Artest
Indiana Pacers
Position: F
Height: 6-7 Weight: 260
College : St. John's
Player file | Team stats
2005-06 Statistics
PPG	19.4
RPG	4.9
APG	2.2
*SPG	2.63
BPG	.69
FG%	.460*
FT%	.612
3P%	.333
MPG	37.7

Ill give that artest is a better defender but maggs is a better player and played less minutes


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

maggette... maybe hes out for 2 months (playoffs still alive then) maybe hes out for whole season.(no playoffs)..hav tha minny pick, draft some quality forward, resign cassel, and hav a chance for conference finals next season

artest....mak tha playoffs but not too far....lose maggette and possibly tha minny pick, mess up team chemistry(higher chance than maintaining it), change cassells mind of resignin wit the clips unless artest is devoted and artest would most likely demand a trade to east or he mite enjoy clippers and stay without trouble

WHich risk would u guys rather take


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Here's my feeling! I love mags more than anything, he's part of the Duke system and I love fundamental basketball that he was taught. What drives me nuts, is he always turns the freaking ball over in critical situations and really wants the lime light. Don't get me wrong I like his motivation to be a 20 point scorer, but he doesnt have a complete game. Again, I love mags, he's a great physical sculpture and great for marketing, but I want to win.

I WANT ARTEST. I believe we have a great team. Think about having BRAND AND ARTEST down low with the Caveman. Your shooters are Mobley and Sam I am, with a budding Singleton and Ewing.

Wilcox, Z and N-DONG with Yaro and darn it, we have a strong unit 1-12

ARTEST ALL THE WAY. If we get Artest we win 46-50 games this year. If we don't we barely squeeky in the playoffs with 42-45 wins if we are lucky. No mags, no production.

Let the new clip show unfold!!!!! Please please please, give us ARTEST, clipper fans, let's win and stop thinking about how mags can help us next year.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

TNT report:


Artest is at the Staples center. C. Miller said that the offer was on the table but the Pacers doctors would not clear Maggette. So the Pacers rejected the deal from the report.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



Weasel said:


> TNT report:
> 
> 
> Artest is at the Staples center. C. Miller said that the offer was on the table but the Pacers doctors would not clear Maggette. So the Pacers rejected the deal from the report.



Also one more thing to point out. The meeting with Artest and the Clippers went really well.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



DatSupadoopaballer said:


> ure thinking of the short term just to make the playoffs if we keep maggs then we have a far better chance instead of with artest *plus artest doesnt have too much playoff experience*.and artest is a nutcase why would dunleavy want to ruin the chemistry this team has. PLus it looks like that you dont have faith in the team either u think if we dont get artest we're doomed, looks like ure not the real clippers fan cuz i know that they will get to the playoffs.


i dont want to call u a moron, but...seriously u have to be like 12 and under with ur crap analysis about everything. i just explained why we cant keep maggette if we want to make the playoffs this season and any other season for that matter. hey wait a sec...

ARTEST DOESNT HAVE PLAYOFF EXPERIENCE???? BWHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!! AND MAGGETTE DOES????? HAHAHAHAHAHA U SIR, ARE A ****ING MORON HAHAHAHAHAHHA

o god forget it, i refuse to waste my time by debating with a retard


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

ESPN is also reporting that the trade won't happen

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2290451


So we have to place all our hopes on Maggs recovering and not needing surgery.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

So with the Clips pretty much out of the race (unless the Pacers and Clips are interested in Wilcox + Livingston for Artest + pick/filler deal)... Artest will, sooner or later, be heading to Warriors since they're the only team left that seems to be making any sort of serious effort to attain him.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

The Pacers are crazy to reject the offer. They won't find any better offer or one closer to the one offered.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*



M-Blade said:


> ESPN is also reporting that the trade won't happen
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2290451
> 
> 
> So we have to place all our hopes on Maggs recovering and not needing surgery.


omg...r u freaking kidding me? if the pacers doctors didnt clear him, that means the injury is worse than thought. congratulations, maggette, u just went from trade bait to dead weight.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Artest is in the building. But no trade will go down because of Corey's health. This could be a probelm waiting to happen now that everyone knows Corey was basically traded away. I find it hard to see Corey busting his *** to get back, now knowing he was basically traded. Also this is bad news if the Pacers' doctors didn't feel comfortable in taking Corey, might mean he will have to have surgery thus meaning he is through for the season.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Artest for Maggette was by far the best deal the Pacers could have done even if Maggs needed season ending surgery. The Pacers will not be able to attract a player from any team who would have had as much impact as Corey in the long run. 

But now I am worried that this indicates we won't be seeing Maggette in uniform until 2007... a huge blow to the team especially if Sam doesn't return next season.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

i dont think this trade is over, the pacers i dont think really have had a chance to check on maggs, they probably looked at film and xrays and decided on that, i think they're just trying to get the clips to ante up a pick or something.. maggs ofcourse isnt going to pass the physical, he might need surgery, they might be waiting this out a bit to see how serious the injury really is, but i dont think the deal is over by any means...


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

I tell you, this attempted trade has made me run the full gamut of emotions, from disappointment over the possible loss of Corey, to high-hopes of a deep playoff run, to now the disappointment of knowing Artest is not coming here. 

I agree to an extent with the notion that this might cause some friction now that Maggette knows he was basically traded away, but I also remember that interview he did out here a few days ago, and he sounded then as though he was very well aware of the possibility of a trade, and like he understood that this is first and foremost a business. As for whether or not the fact that the Pacers' doctors decided not to clear him for the trade, I don't think we should make too much of it, after all, it's their job to be overly cautious in this type of situation. I guess we'll know in a few weeks whether or not Corey is lost for the whole season, in the meantime though, I hope the Clippers don't just sit on their laurels, this team needs to bring in someone who can help make up for all those lost points with Maggette on the bench.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

Despite what Maggette says to the media, he has to feel upset now. How this will effect him? I have no idea. He might just brush it off eventually, because he wanted to leave the CLippers when he signed that offer sheet with Utah, so maybe this is karma.

Whatever it is, I have a feeling this isnt the end of the Artest deal. I hope Maggette can come back without surgery and help us get in the playoffs.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

terrible terrible terrible. I cant believe that the clippers were actually going to do the right and logical thing. AMAZING. Shows how much the team is dedicated to winning now, that they would be willing to take their foot out of their mouth and trade maggs after all the talk about building the franchise around him, etc. etc. I didnt think it would go down, but the reason i thought it wouldnt was the clippers, not the pacers. The clippers should have traded him when the pacers wanted him, when i had been talking about it at the beginning, when doctors werent able to tell yet how serious the injury was. But oh well. 

This is really too bad. I still cant believe were not doing the deal because of the pacers, not the clippers. One could only hope its a negotiating ploy to try to get wilcox as part of the deal. 

If not, then maggette probably is done for the season. If the doctors thought he could play, it would seem strange not to do the deal now that i think about it for the pacers, since its better than the other rumored deals. 

arenas, please stop saying that clipper fans are negative and what not. You have been one of the most negative posters on this board since richardson was traded. Its the pot calling the kettle black. 

dang. this is really dissapointing. never thought it would get this close.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

i wonder if the clippers would be willing to bargain with them to salvage it, if they think the pacers are bluffing. 
Like we could throw in mccarty and wilcox with maggs, and take the foster contract off of their hands.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal close??)*

cant believe how much doctors are ruling the free agency and trades it seems. Didnt doctors nix the SAR deal to new Jersey? Wonder if its the same doctors who nixed this trade. We know it wasnt the clippers medical staff who can never figure out if someone is seriously injured until their arm or leg pratically falls off.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

There is a large possibility that Indiana is trying to milk this trade for all its worth but I don't see them getting better than Wilcox being thrown into the deal... of course, then the Clips might be hesistant to do the trade...
Honestly, the Pacers aren't going to get any player of significant value from Golden State so I guess they just enjoy having a malcontent Artest on their inactive list.

Damn... I seriously thought that the Artest fiasco was finally over and done with... guess we have another month or two of speculation to look forward to.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I am very worried about the falling through of this trade and I am someone who doesn't want Corey traded. I'm worried because with Indy declining the trade it has three major effects: One, the Clippers don't get a scorer to take the place of Corey. Second, it may cause friction between the organization and Corey and third, it probably means that Corey is done for the season because of Indy's lack of confidence in his health. I seriously can't see Corey Maggette ever putting on a Clipper jersey again after he was basically traded. I also think that we haven't seen the worse of this season yet, but I hope I am wrong. I hope that Maggette can put not only a trade rumor but a real trade offer behind him and come back sometime in February and help the Clippers make the playoffs. This is not good.   If u guys think i am overreacting please tell me.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

i have seething hatred for maggette rite now...


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

According to the Cheryl Miller report, Artest did have two successful meetings with Coach Dunleavy, so he might be able to push Indiana into making the trade, and Indiana might in fact be trying to milk the deal for all it's worth, after all, they know they've done okay without Artest, that the Clippers are struggling without Maggette, and that they were willing to come off their original assertion that Maggette was untouchable, and that is A LOT of leverage.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

hmm. Minny 1st and that's it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> hmm. Minny 1st and that's it.


no wait. minny's 1st > mccarty LOL. send mccarty first. we dont need any M players on our team

EDIT: except mobley...sometimes


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

<span style="color: #000099">Miller just talked to Ron's agent and I missed some of the Clipper part, but I think Ron's agent said something that they thought it was happening but know it has for now fallen through. Not 100% on that.</span>


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Hmm this may be good since Artest seemed to have a great interview and understanding, pretty much the same way Cassell did. Artest can possibly push the Pacers to dealing him to the Clippers and Clips might be able to keep Maggette. McCarty + Wilcox + Ross + Both 2006 2nds should fit what the Pacers want. An expiring in McCarty, a wing in Ross, a young gun in Wilcox and draft picks


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Not gonna happen now I think. Sad to.. Because now we have a disgruntled player. I dont blame Corey, but this should have never been leaked out. Like mentioned before, whats his incentive to hurry back now? He gets paid either way, and this way he gets to watch em suffer because he isn't out there makin the plays.

Oh well.... I guess that means GS gets him? The had the second best offer on the table that I know of... Unless Lakers give em Odom.. Which isnt going to happen.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Qrich & Yamaneko, you guys are easily the busiest posters on the board, and i appreciate you keeping it healthy. But Artest is just not the player he was 2 years ago (yes 2 years ago was the last time he was any good).

Artest is damaged goods, you don't give away a long term player who will *definitely* contribute for a gamble like this.

Clear the bench, send Wilcox, Rebraca, Q ross, 1st rounders, hell even Livingston. But do not trade a *proven* and *reliable* commodity like Maggette away for a ****ing idiot like Artest.

And that stupid comment about Karma catching up with Maggette because he signed with Utah... duh, that's the Clippers problem, they *always* let their RFAs sign contracts.. BRAND SIGNED WITH MIAMI! so you wanna ship his injured *** off if he isn't back in a month???? Karma, great analysis.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Not gonna happen now I think. Sad to.. Because now we have a disgruntled player. I dont blame Corey, but this should have never been leaked out. Like mentioned before, whats his incentive to hurry back now? He gets paid either way, and this way he gets to watch em suffer because he isn't out there makin the plays.
> 
> Oh well.... I guess that means GS gets him? The had the second best offer on the table that I know of... Unless Lakers give em Odom.. Which isnt going to happen.


The Clippers are doing to Maggette what the Celtics have been doing to Pierce, they keep sticking him out as trade bait and keep alienating him. If he doesn't rehab hard or anything, i don't blame him one bit anymore. 

He works harder, gets paid less and has improved more than *anyone* on the Clippers, yet they keep trying to get rid of him. That's just bull ****.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



leidout said:


> Qrich & Yamaneko, you guys are easily the busiest posters on the board, and i appreciate you keeping it healthy. But Artest is just not the player he was 2 years ago (yes 2 years ago was the last time he was any good).
> 
> Artest is damaged goods, you don't give away a long term player who will *definitely* contribute for a gamble like this.
> 
> Clear the bench, send Wilcox, Rebraca, Q ross, 1st rounders, hell even Livingston. But do not trade a *proven* and *reliable* commodity like Maggette away for a ****ing idiot like Artest.
> 
> And that stupid comment about Karma catching up with Maggette because he signed with Utah... duh, that's the Clippers problem, they *always* let their RFAs sign contracts.. BRAND SIGNED WITH MIAMI! so you wanna ship his injured *** off if he isn't back in a month???? Karma, great analysis.


he aint proven and reliable anymore. and since ur one of those corey lovers, plz tell me how an injured maggette will help this team in any way. he might be out for the season, and all u can say is: "don't trade a commodity like maggette away for artest." well becuz ur obviously smarter than everyone claiming ppl's comments are stupid, wat is your solution then? we have NOBODY, NOBODY even close to decent enough to fill in the SF spot. and maggette's future at this point is even more unpredictable than artests


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Not gonna happen now I think. Sad to.. Because now we have a disgruntled player. I dont blame Corey, but this should have never been leaked out. Like mentioned before, whats his incentive to hurry back now? He gets paid either way, and this way he gets to watch em suffer because he isn't out there makin the plays.


Yeah... during the off season the Clips were pretty good at keeping their trades and signings completely hidden from everyone until they were finalized... I guess it would have been the same in this case had Harrington not informed the media. 
Well... this ended up being a disaster for the Clips... we didn't get the help we needed and now we have a (most likely) upset Corey.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



leidout said:


> Qrich & Yamaneko, you guys are easily the busiest posters on the board, and i appreciate you keeping it healthy. But Artest is just not the player he was 2 years ago (yes 2 years ago was the last time he was any good).
> 
> Artest is damaged goods, you don't give away a long term player who will *definitely* contribute for a gamble like this.
> 
> Clear the bench, send Wilcox, Rebraca, Q ross, 1st rounders, hell even Livingston. But do not trade a *proven* and *reliable* commodity like Maggette away for a ****ing idiot like Artest.
> 
> And that stupid comment about Karma catching up with Maggette because he signed with Utah... duh, that's the Clippers problem, they *always* let their RFAs sign contracts.. BRAND SIGNED WITH MIAMI! so you wanna ship his injured *** off if he isn't back in a month???? Karma, great analysis.


I totally agree with you about Artest not being the same player he was two years ago, right now no one is sure what shape he's in, both mentally and physically. Same with Sprewell. But the only reason I'd like a Maggette/Artest swap is because Maggette is out for about a month while Artest can come in and help the team right now, MORE THEN LIKELY, and guarantedly more then Maggette can since he's on the Inactive List. If Maggette was healthy, I'd be against any deal shipping him out unless we get a Shawn Marion or Vince Carter typed player. Only reason I was with trading Maggette for Artest right now, is due to the injury towards Maggette. 

If anyone remembers, I was fully against the deal in the offseason that was supposably proposed to or from Boston that would bring in Pierce for Maggette and Wilcox. I've always been a fan of Corey and I love his game, work ethic and him as a person overall, but if I were to know Maggette would be out for a month and possibly rest of the year and could get a player like Artest for him, 99 out of 100 times I do that. 


And about Maggette coming back disgruntled, I don't believe that for ONE second. Maggette would never do anything like that, as a Dukie he played under one of the Greatest Coaches Of All Time if NOT the best and learned that work ethic and fundamentals are the way of the game. Dunleavy will keep Corey in check no doubtedly in my mind. Maggette is a great player, and a great person and he will NEVER stoop to that level and if he does, then I'm pretty sure a lot of peoples are gonna be somewhat heartbroken, I know for sure I'll be extremelly heartbroken because Maggette is a great player with a great work ethic. I highly doubt he'll start "tanking it" right now after all the years he has been with the struggling team and played when he didn't need to puting his body on the line.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> he aint proven and reliable anymore. and since ur one of those corey lovers, plz tell me how an injured maggette will help this team in any way. he might be out for the season, and all u can say is: "don't trade a commodity like maggette away for artest." well becuz ur obviously smarter than everyone claiming ppl's comments are stupid, wat is your solution then? we have NOBODY, NOBODY even close to decent enough to fill in the SF spot. and maggette's future at this point is even more unpredictable than artests


He got injured, Brand has been injured before, why didn't anyone wanna trade him?

It's been confirmed that Maggette's injury is the type that he should be able to full recover from, though maybe not this season.

Based on your logic, Phoenix should dump Amare now because he isn't doing crap on the IL.

And if i remember right, half this board, i'm pretty sure you were one of them too, were saying that Q Ross should start. So why not give it a chance? We've got 3 young players to develop at SF (Ross, Korolev & Singleton). 

And i'm sorry, but even the most hardcore Artest fans must admit that he is easily the most unpredictable player in the NBA.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



leidout said:


> And that stupid comment about Karma catching up with Maggette because he signed with Utah... duh, that's the Clippers problem, they *always* let their RFAs sign contracts.. BRAND SIGNED WITH MIAMI! so you wanna ship his injured *** off if he isn't back in a month???? Karma, great analysis.



Obviously you dont read my posts, because I dont want to trade Maggette. I'm saying this could be karma, because he was ready to go to Utah and we kept him. Now we were ready to deal him and can't.

What im getting at is maybe he won't have such hard feelings, knowing he was ready to leave a few years ago.

So settle down, damn...


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Man I don't believe how people can actually think that Maggette would tank it or sit out and demand a deal. Corey is *NOT* that type of person, if anything, Maggette would understand why the Clippers dealt him if they had and he would have wished Elton, Shaun, Yaroslav, Chris and Dunleavy GOOD LUCK, not like most other Ex-Clippers who talked trash and couldn't wait to get out. People tend to forget Maggette was a DUKIE and Dukie's rarely talk trash(unless it's against a Tar Heel Player ), and Dukie's seem to be the most loyal players in the league and understanding. Why? Because they learned under the GREAT Coach K. I do not believe for one second why Maggette will tank it, hell I won't be surprised if he might call a team meeting with no coaching staff involved and talk with everyone, or hell he might even go and have a chat with Coach K on what he should do in this situation.

It really is depressing to see people think that Maggette would really have those type of "hard" feelings towards the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

how can correy be mad at the clippers? its not like they were trying to trade him for lionel chalmers. They were trading him for a near supstar calliber player, while he is injured. I wouldnt be mad. and i doubt maggette would be, even when asked if he would be traded, he said he would understand the deal. 

Didnt the clippers offer him for pierce and get shot down before the season? He seemed fine with that...again talk about trading him for someone much better. Now, if every week we heard crazy rumors about him for pietrus, or him for some other sub par player compared to him, then yeah, that would probably be reason for agitation. 

2 years ago, no one would have though about mentioning maggs and artest in the same sentence for a trade. Who knows he may be flattered. lol


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



qrich1fan said:


> And about Maggette coming back disgruntled, I don't believe that for ONE second. Maggette would never do anything like that, as a Dukie he played under one of the Greatest Coaches Of All Time if NOT the best and learned that work ethic and fundamentals are the way of the game. Dunleavy will keep Corey in check no doubtedly in my mind. Maggette is a great player, and a great person and he will NEVER stoop to that level and if he does, then I'm pretty sure a lot of peoples are gonna be somewhat heartbroken, I know for sure I'll be extremelly heartbroken because Maggette is a great player with a great work ethic. I highly doubt he'll start "tanking it" right now after all the years he has been with the struggling team and played when he didn't need to puting his body on the line.


Im not saying he is going to tank it or anything, but how can he not feel the least bit upset. I don't think Maggs is the type of person to do that either, but I wouldn't hold it against him if he was upset.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep13jan13,1,6438970.story?coll=la-headlines-sports 



> "I'm not going to talk about negotiations," Coach Mike Dunleavy said after practice Thursday at the Spectrum health club in El Segundo. "We've talked to people, but I'm not going to mention what the negotiations were.
> 
> "We made a comment that we had an interest in Artest. It just depends on the price, and right now it's not the right price."





> *Maggette was pleased to learn that he wouldn't be traded for Artest.*
> 
> "I just got the reassurance from Elgin right now that nothing's going to happen," Maggette said. "The biggest thing to me is that I know this is a business, so I've got to handle it professionally.
> 
> *"I love my fans here, I love Los Angeles, I love my teammates. But whatever happens, I'm going to handle it the way you're supposed to handle it. Putting on that uniform is a blessing, so whatever uniform I play with, it doesn't make any difference."*


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



> Based on your logic, Phoenix should dump Amare now because he isn't doing crap on the IL.


Amare is signed for a max deal for like the next 6 years or something, and hes one of the top 5 big guys in the game. I dont think this is the same logic here. 

RE: LA TIMES ARTICLE:

What time did the practice end thursday in el segundo? And if artest was in the staples and meeting with people who was he meeting with if udnleavvy was in el segundo? When did the report that the deal was dead come in relation to what dunleavvy said after practice? Hes making it seem like the clippers nixed the deal, when all reports are that the pacers did. is this perhaps a "sour grapes" battle? Also, if dunleavvy isnt lying, and it really is the pacers nixing the deal, what in the world are they asking for that snot the right price? And why did dunleavvy leave it open saying "RIGHT NOW" its not the right price?

As far as baylor goes, that right there makes me think there is no deal happening no matter what, if he "gives maggs the REASSURANCE that a trades NOT going to happen." But then again, why would maggs turn right around and say, "what ever happens blah blah blah" and "whatever uniform i play with, blah blah blah."

DANG. That article raises 10X as many questions as it answers.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I still believe this trade is going to go through, the bottom line is that Indiana wants to trade Artest and they are going to ship him to the west. They don't want any mop up players from Goldenstate. This trade will go through.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I am still a little surprised the Pacers backed out. Firstly they get a good player in the best deal that they will get period. Secondly the Clippers have already played the Pacers twice and will not play them again this season. You would think the Pacers would want the best deal and the chance of not seeing Artest for at least another season.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I'm right on the fence on this deal, either way, if it happens or not, there will be both Pro's and Con's. 

Pro's:

Get a Healthy player who'll make an impact now
Get a lockdown defender for guys like Kobe, Allen, Marion, etc.
Get an experienced player.
Con's:

No clue on what Artest we'll get.
Lose a HUGE fan favirote in Corey
Artests' contract is soon up


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Also I wonder if adding a third team like the Hawks who won't mind Maggette being out for the entire year will make any difference in the Pacers minds. This Worked on RealGM:



PHP:


Atlanta Hawks Trade:
Al Harrington
Josh Childress
Josh Smith

Atlanta Hawks Receive:
Corey Maggette
Chris Wilcox
Anthony Johnson
Clippers 2006 2nd Round Pick

Indiana Pacers Trade:
Ron Artest
Anthony Johnson

Indiana Pacers Receive:
Al Harrington
Josh Childress

Los Angeles Clippers Trade:
Chris Wilcox
Corey Maggette
2006 2nd Rounder

Los Angeles Clippers Receive:
Josh Smith
Ron Artest

Now, I'm a huge fan of Maggette, but I really would like to do this as opposed to a straight up swap. Losing the 2nd rounder isn't huge as the Clippers have the Bobcats 2nd rounder which will be around 30-35's. Josh Smith is a nice young'n who can really get up and block shots and possibly replace Maggette imo and Artest is Artest.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



qrich1fan said:


> Also I wonder if adding a third team like the Hawks who won't mind Maggette being out for the entire year will make any difference in the Pacers minds. This Worked on RealGM:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> Atlanta Hawks Trade:
> Al Harrington
> Josh Childress
> Josh Smith
> 
> Atlanta Hawks Receive:
> Corey Maggette
> Chris Wilcox
> Anthony Johnson
> Clippers 2006 2nd Round Pick
> 
> Indiana Pacers Trade:
> Ron Artest
> Anthony Johnson
> 
> Indiana Pacers Receive:
> Al Harrington
> Josh Childress
> 
> Los Angeles Clippers Trade:
> Chris Wilcox
> Corey Maggette
> 2006 2nd Rounder
> 
> Los Angeles Clippers Receive:
> Josh Smith
> Ron Artest
> 
> Now, I'm a huge fan of Maggette, but I really would like to do this as opposed to a straight up swap. Losing the 2nd rounder isn't huge as the Clippers have the Bobcats 2nd rounder which will be around 30-35's. Josh Smith is a nice young'n who can really get up and block shots and possibly replace Maggette imo and Artest is Artest.



u think indy would switch childress for josh smith? cuz i would be all over that if clips got childress. and is there any way to send this to baylor or MD?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> u think indy would switch childress for josh smith? cuz i would be all over that if clips got childress. and is there any way to send this to baylor or MD?


 I got the idea off of another forum which had Childress coming to LA as opposed to Smith, but I'm just a much bigger Josh Smith fan. Losing Wilcox will force Singleton to be the main backup PF and I don't think he can handle playing PF in the half court set but Josh Smith can. Reason I wanted Smith instead was because if anything like this actually happens and we get Childress then the Clippers wings are:
Artest, Mobley, Ross, Ewing, Childress, Livingston, Korolev, Singleton
And the backup PF Options would be: 
Singleton, Korolev, N;Dong. 

Adding Smith will not take time from Ewing and Livingston, but just deepen our depth by adding a DEADLY shot blocker to back up Elton Brand, and having Smith alongside Artest, whose a deadly defender, will just make the Clips as a top 5 D-Squad in the league imo, if not higher that is.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

just great damnit 

i was watching the Lakers game and they interviewed Ron Artest

and damn that Corey for Ron was on the table but that the Pacers dropped it 

becuz their doctors didnt pass it cuz of Corys ankle or something !??


damnit 



we need Ron damnit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

they better not let him leave l.a ....


offer them Livingston **** he aint the future of ****


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> they better not let him leave l.a ....
> 
> 
> offer them Livingston **** he aint the future of ****


dont be foolish


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



yamaneko said:


> Amare is signed for a max deal for like the next 6 years or something, and hes one of the top 5 big guys in the game. I dont think this is the same logic here.


Somehow everytime someone questions your logic, you always say "well it's different because...". If your logic was solid there wouldn't be any conditions and you'd become a lot more believable.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

we are the weiners love how you changed it form "LET'S SEND COREY MAGGETTE PACKING" to "LET'S SEND CHRIS WILCOX PACKING"


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



> Somehow everytime someone questions your logic, you always say "well it's different because...". If your logic was solid there wouldn't be any conditions and you'd become a lot more believable.


First of all, thats not my logic that was being questioned, it was a quote by someone else, and I was just giving him a defense on an attack. HIS logic is sound. Someone can ALWAYS try to twist a story, but that does not make the logic any less sound. If the logic can be contested on an equal plane, then yes, it would not be sound. Comparing maggette to amare is completely different. Its like comparing the impact of Maggette being injured to james singleton being injured. So whomever posted the original logic up there is still correct, and by someone throwing amare into the equation doesnt hurt his stance.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep13jan13,1,6438970.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


The man is happy here, And i dont see where all this Lets trade Corey came from, I mean hes injuried But i think he will back at his best form.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

It seems like the deal is dead for now but I wouldn't be surprised if something flared up again. Maggette rumors never go away.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

From the Pacers forum:


MillerTime said:


> On Cold Pizza this morning they said that sources close to Walsh/Bird said the only deal they considered in doing was the Clippers deal, and with Maggette being hurt now, that is off the table. They said, don't expect a deal to be made til mid-Feb.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Wouldn't the Pacers not mind though.
If you think about it they have ron sitting out and it would be the same with Corey and they are doing quite alright.
They would not have to face Ron Artest for the rest of the season.
Corey is given time to get to know the organization and learn the plays etc while he is in rehab.
AND if we were to have Ron Artest everyone believes we'd be a true powerhouse force. Wouldn't the Pacers like us beating up all the eastern coference opponents so they could get a higher placing. If you think about it it would do them a favour by completing the trade and ultimately they don't seem to be affected by it at all


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



ClipOre4Life said:


> we are the weiners love how you changed it form "LET'S SEND COREY MAGGETTE PACKING" to "LET'S SEND CHRIS WILCOX PACKING"


lol ya, i'll give wilcox a 2304932390423rd chance to redeem himself, but this guy definitely has to go...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

if i started a "Bench McCarty Club," would u guys join? it'd be like a petition or something, and hopefully a clipper official checks the board out and sees it.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

It is funny the Pacers haven't found a deal they like so far other than the Maggette deal. The trading deadline is in about a month, my guese is that the Pacers will probably call the Clippers sometime before that wanting info on Maggette's foot.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

If I'm the Clips, and Pacers call asking for Maggs, I force them into giving up a first, Fred Jones or someone else we can use


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Man they should just make up a lie about Coreys foot 

hahaha 

and you swear Ron Artest is more than enough right now for Corey Maggette


Corey Maggette is no Kobe, need....no 2 players for him or whatever


meaning...yea nother player would be nice...but Corey is noth worth more than 1 player


im sure the Pacers know he cant shoot for **** ...and he just tries to go to the line always


n lays it up.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

i say the Clippers should trade ANYONE they Pacers want in the deal...except Sam, Cuttino n Elton

EVERYONE ELSE SHOULD BE ON THE TABLE...with whatever two players orw hatever....


anything.......Shawn......Wilcox....anyone...besides those 3


if they dont do it...Corey will probably be out the season n we will struggle to score points 


n stop people...and there goes our SEASON once again

we are so close to jumping over the hump that i want to this year ...damnit

i want to experience the playoffs whatever it takes.... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

"dont be foolish"

clippers are the wieners...cmon


Shawn aint gonna do ****....just cuz he passes a couple good passes here ntheir doesnt mean

anything...Daniel Ewing can do that....PLUS he can actually shoot drive.....

his height doesnt mean nothing if he cant utilize it ....****

am i the only one that thinks that Shawn Livingston is all hype.....he is just another player

there isnt nothing "phenom" about him...just cuz the Clippers drafted him so young doesnt mean 

nothing.....man....

i hope this forum is up in 3 or 4 years.....and you guys see he has become nothing special....

and probably wont even be with the Clips for that very reason....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3400688 



> No-no on Ron-Ron: The Clippers did not comment on the trade rumor that could send Indiana's Ron Artest to Los Angeles for Corey Maggette. The Pacers want more than a straight-up deal, especially with Maggette sidelined with a left foot injury.
> 
> Indiana likely is asking for Maggette and Chris Wilcox for Artest, but the Clippers do not want to depart with both players, considering Artest's behavioral problems that included a 72-game suspension for igniting a brawl in Detroit last season


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

The Pacers will have to throw in something extra with Artest... because Maggs + Wilcox for just Artest would be a horrible deal for us. 

However... now that the Clips know that there is very little chance that Maggs will need surgery they may not be as willing to part with him... I guess only time will tell.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

maggs and wilcox wouldnt work anyway under the salary cap, so i dont know why they would say thats what the deal might have been...perhaps it was artest plus Anthony johnson for wilcox and maggs, which doesnt do the clippers any good. 

I think if you dont include another team, the only multi player deal for the clippers and pacers would be something like maggs and wilcox and either ross or mccarty for artest and foster.

I doubt indiana wants to lose foster, but he does tie up money on their cap for a while, plus his scoring is not required. With wilcox they can double fosters point total probably from that position at least. With ross or mccarty, they can get a defender who can play right away while maggs is recovering. The clippers might not want to lose so much, but if it gets them artest, plus a big guy to replace wilcox (a big guy who averages good rebounding numbers per minute), i say pull the trigger. 

But it seems like too many feelings might/could have been hurt on this, too much dissention within the clippers on this between baylor and dunleavvy, so i really dont think something like this can be done.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Who knows how true this is, but...

From the NY Post



> "It's definite bad news Maggette now knows the Clips were prepared to airlift him to Indiana. An LA source says he's not taking the news well."


Who knows if this is true or not, but I took alot of heat for my post about Maggette being upset.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

if its from the NY Post, then it should be taken with a grain of salt. If maggs is upset about it, it would lower my opinion of him a lot. So far in his quotes, it doesnt seem as if he feels that he was scrwed by being offered. Now if the rumor was maggs for dunleavvy Jr, then i guarantee he would be pissed


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Tell me when the deal is done, cause that's the day I'm a laker fan again....


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I understand what you are saying and I am taking it with a grain of salt as well.

however, I wouldn't hold anything against Maggette if he were upset about this. The reason I say that is he is a good guy and just because he is upset, doesnt mean he is going to hold a grudge against the Clippers.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



TucsonClip said:


> I understand what you are saying and I am taking it with a grain of salt as well.
> 
> however, I wouldn't hold anything against Maggette if he were upset about this. The reason I say that is he is a good guy and just because he is upset, doesnt mean he is going to hold a grudge against the Clippers.


Mags is the type of guy who will use this as motivation to come back and prove to us why it would be a bad idea to trade him, he's not the type to pout and come back looking like **** and playing like an ***.

I still haven't found one Clip fan that will argue that Mags would ever come back out of shape, yet we're dying to to take a player who openly admits its going to take him a month to get ready to play.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Wow Arenas you won't let go of that will you. If you're not playing NBA level basketball you're not going to be in good shape just lifting weights. It doesn't mean he's not going to play, it means it's going to take him awhile to get back in game shape. Nowhere in that quote does it say he isn't going to play. You seriously need to shut up about that because it's annoying and an emotional response and you've been harping on it forever, in addition to attacking a bunch of members of this board recently.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



arenas809 said:


> Mags is the type of guy who will use this as motivation to come back and prove to us why it would be a bad idea to trade him, he's not the type to pout and come back looking like **** and playing like an ***.
> 
> I still haven't found one Clip fan that will argue that Mags would ever come back out of shape, yet we're dying to to take a player who openly admits its going to take him a month to get ready to play.


I think a lot of Mags. He will not show weakness, as he will give everything humanly possible to do the best thing for himself and his teammates. But he isn't superman, and I know this will make him think. I think this might be an ego thing for him. As much as his ego motavates him to get better and stronger, it also hinders his thought and I would say is one of his biggest weaknesses as a player. If he didn't think he has to live up to a KOBE, then his development would have been more focused on defense and team play. That's where his bad decisions are born, and what might make him somewhat resentfull. But I want to give the man his due credit, he is a matureperson, who I believe will give what he has inside to figure out the best action to take with his team. I think this might be a good thing for him in the end.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_948570.php 



> Dunleavy finally had a discussion with Maggette regarding the proposed trade that would have sent him to the Indiana Pacers for Ron Artest, a deal that the Pacers rejected Wednesday because of the uncertainty of Maggette's return this season from his foot injury.
> 
> Dunleavy said he wanted to talk with Maggette, before a telephone conversation the two had Friday night.





> "I think it went very well," Dunleavy said. "Corey is one of the most professional guys you'd ever want to meet.''
> 
> Dunleavy declined to say whether trade talks with Indiana have died. Although the Pacers were most interested in a straight-up trade.
> 
> There might be some interest, from both sides, in a two-for-two trade, with the Clippers adding Chris Wilcox to their package and the Pacers including guard Fred Jones in theirs.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Id want jeff foster instead. We dont have use for fred jones unless instead of wilcox, ross was in the deal or something. And i dont think the pacers will want to give up jones.

Thats interesting how 99% of the media is saying the deal is deader than a doornail, but dunleavvy wouldnt say it was dead completely (when most officials usually say theres no deal in the works even when there is).


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Well, well, well...

This piece of "inside info" comes from TrueLAFan, he's a mod of the Clips board on realgm and he posts on the Clips scout board, he's a very respected member on Clips boards and if he says something, there's no reason not to believe him, anyway here it is...

*A little bit of inside info … I was talking to a friend who had worked at Pacific Sports Medicine for several years. (He’s in practice in OC now.) He had worked with Odom, Dooling and a few other Clippers in the late 90s/early 2000s. The stuff he told me in the past was always 100% accurate…he was the first one to talk about how Lamar’s injury was worse than described, and what was going on in his rehab, etc. He still has plenty of contacts with rehab Doctors in L.A. Anyway, last night he told me, very specifically, that Corey Maggette did NOT have a physical and that his foot was not reexamined for a trade to Indiana or anywhere else. He also said it was “very unlikely” that the Pacers had received any medical information other than what we all know about…that he has a separated ligament in his foot. What my friend said was, “He’d either be examined by the trainers and specialists of the other team, or he’d be examined here. He wasn’t examined here, and people here would have known if someone else looked at him.”

Personally, I’ve kept pretty quiet about the whole Artest/Maggette thing because, well, I don’t want it to happen. But this info, to me, is interesting. The idea that the Artest/Maggette trade was “called off” because of a physical, or a second look at Corey’s foot, is apparently untrue. If a trade was close or turned down, it was for reasons other than announced. I’m not sure if that means we changed our minds, or Indiana thought they could get more, or if there were other factors involved. But my friend has been right about Clipper injury issues every time I’ve talked to him, and he was really emphatic about Corey’s injury not being reexamined or any sort of physical being given. *

My guess based on this, is that Dunleavy was telling the truth when he said the price was too high. At the end of the day, I'd like to believe that he values Corey too much to give him away for a nutjob Artest even though Artest does have the ability to be one of the league's premier players. 

I do believe he wants Artest, but with his GM skills, he's smart enough to know Mags is too high of a price for a guy with Artest's baggage, and if they're asking for Wilcox and Mags just tell them to lose our number.

Personally, when Mags gets healthy, I'd be more interested (if Dunleavy has his sights on trading him) in going for a bigger fish named Paul Pierce.


----------



## sertorius

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I don't know who Donnie Walsh thinks he's trading, but he better reasses who Ron Artest is, and get a clearer idea of how much he "can/should" get for him. If Corey Maggette was not good enough for him straight up, then he's more than welcomed to go talk to Golden State. I'm on record as saying this several days back, but it bears saying again: I'd rather keep Maggette than get Artest, and while all the commotion regarding this trade was exciting, I'm over it already. If Walsh wants to do a Wilcox and a pick, or a benchwarmer for Artest, then let's deal, otherwise, find yourself some sucker willing to give you what you want for your nutcase player. 

As for the Clippers, I think Mark "kobe-bryant-is-my-hero" Heisler said it best this morning on the LA Times: these guys have to let go of those hopes they had of being an elite team THIS year, stop feeling sorry for themselves, and go back to play tough, hard-nosed defense. The playoffs await if you will only wake up!


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Well he was right in saying bad teams panic.

I mean you look at a team like Utah, who has spent a lot of time over the past 2 seasons playing without 2 of their best players, and you don't see them going nuts to make any extreme short term moves.

Dunleavy might be pressing because he's in a contract year, and he feels as a coach, he has to have a team that really makes some noise this season so he can keep his job.

As far as I'm concerned, he should have been extended this summer, but like I said before, I don't think he's just the coach, he's also the GM.

Sterling wanted to see how spending money on Mobley and trading for Sam works, and if that produces a playoff berth, Dun would be back for a few more years not only as the coach of this team, but it's behind close doors "official" GM.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

god i hope dunleavy gets his contract extended


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



arenas809 said:


> Well, well, well...
> 
> This piece of "inside info" comes from TrueLAFan, he's a mod of the Clips board on realgm and he posts on the Clips scout board, he's a very respected member on Clips boards and if he says something, there's no reason not to believe him, anyway here it is...
> 
> *A little bit of inside info … I was talking to a friend who had worked at Pacific Sports Medicine for several years. (He’s in practice in OC now.) He had worked with Odom, Dooling and a few other Clippers in the late 90s/early 2000s. The stuff he told me in the past was always 100% accurate…he was the first one to talk about how Lamar’s injury was worse than described, and what was going on in his rehab, etc. He still has plenty of contacts with rehab Doctors in L.A. Anyway, last night he told me, very specifically, that Corey Maggette did NOT have a physical and that his foot was not reexamined for a trade to Indiana or anywhere else. He also said it was “very unlikely” that the Pacers had received any medical information other than what we all know about…that he has a separated ligament in his foot. What my friend said was, “He’d either be examined by the trainers and specialists of the other team, or he’d be examined here. He wasn’t examined here, and people here would have known if someone else looked at him.”
> 
> Personally, I’ve kept pretty quiet about the whole Artest/Maggette thing because, well, I don’t want it to happen. But this info, to me, is interesting. The idea that the Artest/Maggette trade was “called off” because of a physical, or a second look at Corey’s foot, is apparently untrue. If a trade was close or turned down, it was for reasons other than announced. I’m not sure if that means we changed our minds, or Indiana thought they could get more, or if there were other factors involved. But my friend has been right about Clipper injury issues every time I’ve talked to him, and he was really emphatic about Corey’s injury not being reexamined or any sort of physical being given. *
> 
> My guess based on this, is that Dunleavy was telling the truth when he said the price was too high. At the end of the day, I'd like to believe that he values Corey too much to give him away for a nutjob Artest even though Artest does have the ability to be one of the league's premier players.
> 
> I do believe he wants Artest, but with his GM skills, he's smart enough to know Mags is too high of a price for a guy with Artest's baggage, and if they're asking for Wilcox and Mags just tell them to lose our number.
> 
> Personally, when Mags gets healthy, I'd be more interested (if Dunleavy has his sights on trading him) in going for a bigger fish named Paul Pierce.



That is very interesting. If true then either the Clippers backed out because like you said the price is too high or the Pacers backed out because they are crazy to think they could do better.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Not sure about that rumor. Of course it will probably never be disproven nor proven. But too many things do not make sense. Maggette somehow knew, as did the press that it has been dunleavvy wanting to get artest for him, only baylor wasnt too keen on the idea. If a maggs artest trade was agreed upon then backed off by the pacers as everyone reports, I dont think its dunleavvy's doing. They probably wanted more in the deal than dunleavvy wanted to give up. Lets play devils advocate and say that this story is true. Then that would mean what others have been saying like the pacers just using the clippers to drive the value up on artest, or to try to get more out of the clippers are true. All public signs point to dunleavvy pulling the trigger on the straight up trade, but then getting shot down by the pacers. 

But, can smoeone look back at all the articles talking about the non trade? Were there actually quotes from pacer or clipper officials that flat out said he was reexamined by their doctors? I dont remember any myself, but i could be wrong. If there were comments made by that, first of all, the clippers i dont think would be trying to save the pacers face, if the pacers were just using them. Theyd probably make it public and say, hey, these dang pacers are trying to screw us, and make maggs look bad...they never even checked him out. At the same time, if the pacers did say they didnt check him out, couldnt that be slander? Like saying someone is more injured than they are, and lying about checking him out? Look at the big stink with SAR, and he actually WAS checked out. id imagine its a lot more serious if they are just saying something, and never did check him out. Clippers would be furious, because not only will they not have been able to trade for artest, but then, it scares a lot of teams off from wanting to talk to the clippers. 

Anyway, its an interesting story, but brings up tons of questions. Also if dunleavvy changed his mind about the deal, why would he still be not saying that the deal is dead? This whole thing has been one of the strangest clipper sagas since clippers withholding salary from keith closs for being too skinny.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



yamaneko said:


> Anyway, its an interesting story, but brings up tons of questions. Also if dunleavvy changed his mind about the deal, why would he still be not saying that the deal is dead? This whole thing has been one of the strangest clipper sagas since clippers withholding salary from keith closs for being too skinny.


So either the Pacers had questions about his foot or Maggs wasnt enough. If Dunleavy still isnt saying anything about the deal being done, then it seems likely the Pacers are interested in more then just Maggette from our team. Im sure Minnesota's pick as well as Wilcox interest the Pacers, who knows what else. Could it be Dunleavy is now playing hard ball, because he knows the Pacers are interested in other players and or picks from us?


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



TucsonClip said:


> So either the Pacers had questions about his foot or Maggs wasnt enough. If Dunleavy still isnt saying anything about the deal being done, then it seems likely the Pacers are interested in more then just Maggette from our team. Im sure Minnesota's pick as well as Wilcox interest the Pacers, who knows what else. Could it be Dunleavy is now playing hard ball, because he knows the Pacers are interested in other players and or picks from us?


The Pacers can't get Shane Battier for Artest, now I can completely understand that for many reasons, but if you can't get Shane Battier, you'd jump with glee for Maggette, IMO.

Like I said, we're the ones taking the risk, so its only logical we'd be the ones getting cold feet.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Ya, apparently it was the Clips that called off the deal not the other way around.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/383460p-325533c.html 



> No one knows when the Pacers will be whole again. O'Neal will miss another game or two with a bum ankle. Tinsley's return is anyone's guess. They turned down the chance to send Artest to the Clippers for Corey Maggette, owing to the fact that Maggette has a foot problem that could result in season-ending surgery. But after Artest reportedly had a productive two-hour meeting with Clips coach Mike Dunleavy in Los Angeles last week, *word filtered back that the Clippers are trying to resuccitate the deal.
> 
> "It's not totally dead," said one Eastern Conference VP yesterday.*


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Ron artest can have a "productive" TWO hour meeting? Wow.  You see, this is what perplexes me. All signs were that the deal was dead. That the pacers backed out, trying to up the ante, which dunleavvy said he didnt want to do. But, dunleavvy still never wanted to say the deal was dead even though everyone else did. And now this newspaper. But, supposedly that meeting i thought happened when the deal was still good, and only AFTERWARDS the pacers decided not to do it. But this article makes it seem like this was after the fact, thus making the clippers want to do it even though the pacers dont. I think their timeline is messed up.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



yamaneko said:


> Ron artest can have a "productive" TWO hour meeting? Wow.  You see, this is what perplexes me. All signs were that the deal was dead. That the pacers backed out, trying to up the ante, which dunleavvy said he didnt want to do. But, dunleavvy still never wanted to say the deal was dead even though everyone else did. And now this newspaper. But, supposedly that meeting i thought happened when the deal was still good, and only AFTERWARDS the pacers decided not to do it. But this article makes it seem like this was after the fact, thus making the clippers want to do it even though the pacers dont. I think their timeline is messed up.


I agree the timeline is messed up. The Pacers want more or they are somewhat interested in a new package Dunleavy threw together. I still think Dunleavy is trying to push across a different offer, perhaps not including Maggette.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

I am a clipper fan as long as we don't lose Mags, or Brand.


----------



## 14HipClip

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

How far will the Clippers go with Maggette this year?
45-37?

How far could the Clippers go with Artest this year and no Maggette?
50-32?

I have a feeling that we are going to be hearing soon.. that Corey Maggette is going to have surgery on his foot. I believe that Corey is really more injured and was probably mis-diagnosed at the beginning and that's why HIS season could be in jeopardy.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

i am a Clippers fan as long as we have Elton 


and if the day comes ....he leaves....


i will continue to be a Clippers fan till i grow old  :cheers:


----------



## chucho

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



> Personally, when Mags gets healthy, I'd be more interested (if Dunleavy has his sights on trading him) in going for a bigger fish named Paul Pierce.


Do some of you really think the Celtics would trade Paul Pierce for Maggs? Pierce is a franchise type player, Maggs is a good solid role playing scoring threat, not a franchise type player.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



chucho said:


> Do some of you really think the Celtics would trade Paul Pierce for Maggs? Pierce is a franchise type player, Maggs is a good solid role playing scoring threat, not a franchise type player.


If we put together the right package, we could get Pierce, we have the pieces to do a deal, I just don't think we would.

At least Pierce is one player Elgin couldn't ask the question, "what about his back?"


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Some laker message board has a supposed "insider" saying that a deal might already be in place for artest to come to a west coast team that will give up 3 players for artest plus one. ANd its not the lakers. Sounds like possibly GSW to me. They said the deal might be held up for a couple of weeks which makes no sense. Im taking this with a grain of salt but thought id throw it out there.

For those who wonder if a 3 player 2 player deal would work with the clippers, yes it would.

One option would be Maggs, wilcox and mccarty for either artest and pollard, (giving the clippers good money to play with after this year), or artest and foster. 

Another option would be livingston, wilcox, rebraca for artest and harrison, and then possibly we would see the clippers get banks from boston for a pick.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

If you're referring to the one that talks about maybe there's already a deal in principle, I said on the scout board that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

which is why i say im taking it with a grain of salt. But as we have learned the last couple of weeks, the clippers can surprise us.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



yamaneko said:


> Some laker message board has a supposed "insider" saying that a deal might already be in place for artest to come to a west coast team that will give up 3 players for artest plus one. ANd its not the lakers. Sounds like possibly GSW to me. They said the deal might be held up for a couple of weeks which makes no sense. Im taking this with a grain of salt but thought id throw it out there.
> 
> For those who wonder if a 3 player 2 player deal would work with the clippers, yes it would.
> 
> One option would be Maggs, wilcox and mccarty for either artest and pollard, (giving the clippers good money to play with after this year), or artest and foster.
> 
> Another option would be livingston, wilcox, rebraca for artest and harrison, and then possibly we would see the clippers get banks from boston for a pick.



This would also support the Nets organization theory about how the Clippers want to package Wilcox in a deal or something like that. I posted a link on it in the trading Wilcox thread.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Highly doubt the Clippers deal Livingston this season. They could deal Ewing and that might explain the Banks thing.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Eddie Johnson is saying what some of us have been saying for weeks...

http://hoopshype.com/columns/artest_johnson.htm


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Mike Smith said that he heard a deal for Artest might go down tomarrow but it won't be with the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

yeah, so it looks like that one story of him being traded to a west coast team was true.

Sounds like its Peja for artest plus fillers. If that happens, man, the fact that the clippers didnt jump on the deal when they had the chance is really going to bite them in the butt a lot closer to home.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

They did jump on the deal. It didn't go through.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Im talking a month before hand when the pacers wanted maggs.....


----------



## ClipOre4Life

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Would you have traded a healthy Maggz for Artest? If the answer if yes then fine but I doubt that there would be many that would, I'm saying this with me being one of those few.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Depends on the circumstances, but the trade was never on the table when maggs was healthy. Im referring to when the artest mess happened, maggs was already injured and the clippers reportedly shot down a maggs for artest deal at the time, when no one knew how serious his injury was.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*



yamaneko said:


> Depends on the circumstances, but the trade was never on the table when maggs was healthy. Im referring to when the artest mess happened, maggs was already injured and the clippers reportedly shot down a maggs for artest deal at the time, when no one knew how serious his injury was.


Giving no reason to believe that a Mags-Artest deal was ever on the table at all...

If Dun said no from jump, what could have happened 2-4 weeks later to change that?

It's not like the Clips found out that Mags had a career ending injury, something the Pacers would have found out anyway once Corey failed a physical which would have negated a trade.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Because at the time, all doctors thought it wasnt that serious of an injury, plus the clippers werent loosing all the games they did after that, as the media repoted, it was those two things that made dun change his mind (loosing all those games, finding out maggs will be out much longer than expected).

As far as that injury thing goes, i too thought about that. But i think that it must have been something undetectable at the time, so it wouldnt have mattered which doctors looked at it. If something was that bad from the beginning, the original scans and tests would have revealed it....if it didnt, i doubt a scan from an indiana doctor is so much superior to LA doctors. The clipper training staff i dont trust, but maggs was checked out by los angeles hospitals and specialists...i cant imagine that they could have missed something that could have been seen at the time.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Another rumor shot down, the stating that Artest would be traded today. Seems like if a trade was going to happen it won't be for another few weeks.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

Now the Peja for Artest rumors are back, if Sacramento does this, they are idiots, why?

Because they should have done this when they still had Webber, they'd be serious contenders out West, as it is, the best they can do with Artest is make a push for an 8th seed and an early exit out of the playoffs.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers back in the Artest race? (Deal dead??)*

They must think that peja is bolting. Talent wise its not that lopsided since both are all stars. But i dont see sacramento improving that much since its not like theyre trading an injured bonzi wells. They will only improve in defense, since peja and artest put up similar offensive numbers. Indiana though is probably besides themselves with glee as they are getting a potential 20 point guy for someone who is not on their active roster.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304512 



> The Indiana Pacers have agreed to trade Ron Artest to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for Peja Stojakovic pending league approval, ESPN's Jim Gray has confirmed Tuesday.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

Well, thats a great deal for indiana, unless peja bolts after this season. (or does he have two left on his contract?)


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*



yamaneko said:


> Well, thats a great deal for indiana, unless peja bolts after this season. (or does he have two left on his contract?)



He has a player option for next season, I believe.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

All I can say is thank goodness we don't have to play Indiana again...


----------



## chucho

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*



Weasel said:


> He has a player option for next season, I believe.


Peja can opt out after this season, and if he doesn't he'll be a FA after next season.
Indiana wanted a player who could help, but also has a contract expiring soon, they are in cap trouble so it works out perfect.

In the long run the Clippers will be better off without him IMO, they just need to get healthy. They don't need Artest.


----------



## RhettO

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

Artest refused to play for the Kings. lol.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

HAha Deal Failed! Artest didn't wanna go and rang Sac-town and told them, they prompty declined the trade offer!

Artest WANTED to come to LA after his meetings with Dunleavy etc. Artest decides where he plays I think...Do you think something might resurface now?


----------



## Botchla

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

o thats gota bust the kings bubble, i dont no now that corey is healing the clippers still want to make a trade, but whatever happens please not to a pacific rival.


----------



## chucho

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

This is going to hurt his trade value IMO, and teams will be less likely to seek a deal for him after this.
Hopefully it will in the end make Indiana more desperate.

Another thought is, if Maggette gets cleared to play before the deadline does that trade come back? Hopefully not for the Clippers sake.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

If the Clips trade a healthy Maggs for Artest then I'll lose all faith in the organization's competency...

but with Artest's trade value further damaged the Clips and Pacers may be able to negotiate a more reasonable trade.


----------



## RhettO

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

Artest only wants to come to L.A. 'cause it's probably the best place to push his stupid record label.


----------



## jcwla

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

Dunleavy would happily give them Wilcox and fillers.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

LA, NY and Chicago . . since those are the three biggest markets


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

Haha! The Artest saga continues. I think this is about the 5th time Artest has almost been traded.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

I read on the Pacers board that ESPNews said that Artest has bought a house in LA. So one is to assume he wants to be in LA either Clippers or Lakers.


----------



## arenas809

Does that really say boughten Weasel?

Anyway, this guy is an *******.


----------



## Weasel

arenas809 said:


> Does that really say boughten Weasel?
> 
> Anyway, this guy is an *******.



Not anymore.


----------



## M-Blade

The last thing we want to see is Artest in a Laker uniform... I hope he either stays East or the Pacers accept a trade from us that is balanced in our favor. But in the end I just hope he goes somewhere so the rumors can stop.


----------



## arenas809

M-Blade said:


> The last thing we want to see is Artest in a Laker uniform... I hope he either stays East or the Pacers accept a trade from us that is balanced in our favor. But in the end I just hope he goes somewhere so the rumors can stop.


Well he just tied the Pacers hands AGAIN...

If this guy thinks he's gona pick where he wants to play, no one's gona give them **** for him.


----------



## joser

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*



Weasel said:


> I read on the Pacers board that ESPNews said that Artest has bought a house in LA. So one is to assume he wants to be in LA either Clippers or Lakers.


in power 106, magic johnson said that the lakers are trying to make a deal and that one of them is a superstar and one is a good role player.


----------



## leidout

Damn this guy is a idiot in the biggest possible way. Who honestly still wants him on the clippers or any team really.

Wherever he ends up doesn't matter, he won't last more than 20 games.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*



joser said:


> in power 106, magic johnson said that the lakers are trying to make a deal and that one of them is a superstar and one is a good role player.



Also, Kobe Bryant was on 570 today and they mentioned Ron Artest and rather Kobe likes him or not and he said he loves artest, and they have been good friends for a while. He also mentioned that people only see the negitive, but what they miss out on is his work ethics, such as training and learning the system, etc.

He was doing a strange amount of *** kissing, it sounded almost suspious.. But I didnt think anything of it at the time because supposedly the Kings/Pacers trade was pending.

I personally hope neither the Clippers or the Lakers get him. I think he is bad news. Im not denying he is talented and probably the best defender in the game. But giving up Corey who has been loyal and has a great contract for someone who has publically said that when his contract is up (in two years) he will either retire or play in the east... Seems like a temporary fix for any team trying to establish itself. By giving up Corey, Clippers could be giving up more than just someone who is viewed as injury prone, but more of someone who could be valuble come ending contract time. Something Artest will NOT be. unless of course, Clippers want to trade with NY. Just not worth it for the *****.

I say the same thing for the Lakers to. Odom would have to be given up, and as much of a panzy as he is most of the time, he is at least above average and going to remain on the team for a good amount of time. He also is the primary ball handler, something Artest cant pick up midseason or maybe at all?

Both teams would get burned in my opinion, but I'm not a GM.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Peja traded for Artest*

im going to be pissed if he goes to the lakers. I dont see how he could though. Maybe hes still trying to go to the clippers which i would be more than happy about. But from the quotes, it doesnt seem to be that way. Supposedly the angent is doing this, and just wants to talk to the kings first. Doesnt make sense, but who knows. 

Id take him with or without maggs, but Can you imagine how sweet it would be if we can get him even without maggs being part of the deal, if he is indeed trying to force his way? Who knows, pacers might just want to wash their hands clean of him so they can move on. Or maybe they can somehow work a 3 way with sactown. Ahh, wishful thinking. The sactown deal will probably still go thru


----------



## arenas809

The Maloofs are some of the best owners in the business...if you won't play for them, you shouldn't be allowed to play all.

Why would anyone want this guy now?

<strike>I know why Yama would, Yama and Amareca are from the same tree, they're both proven fools.</strike>

Artest asked to be traded, he's going to get traded, but he shouldn't be allowed to put the Pacers in a situation where they have to accomodate him.

Stern needs to step in because it's clear to me the guy thinks he's bigger than the league.

He doesn't want to play?

Great, he doesn't have to, he can just be blackballed from the NBA and he can go overseas for his professional basketball fix.

This is why I said this guy and TO shouldn't even be put in the same paragraph.

TO actually wanted to play with his team and his teammates and there was no question that when he played he gave 110% every time.

Artest has issues with players, he has issues with management, one day he's mad because JO is the star, then he's mad because he doesn't like Carlisle's (one of the best coaches in the game) system, he doesn't get enough plays ran for him, then he's mad about money, he wants a change, he asks for a trade, then he asks NOT to be traded, then he comes out and says he's not in shape and needs a month to get in shape, now he's traded and says no I won't play for them.

Are you kidding?

Why deal with him at all?

What's the difference between he and Isiah Rider?

At this point, Roy Tarpley should have a better shot at getting back in the league.


----------



## arenas809

NBA Fastbreak is coming on now, maybe they have some new light to shed on this bull****...

I for one, am heated.


----------



## Darth Bryant

arenas809 said:


> The Maloofs are some of the best owners in the business...if you won't play for them, you shouldn't be allowed to play all.
> 
> Why would anyone want this guy now?
> 
> I know why Yama would, Yama and Amareca are from the same tree, they're both proven fools.
> 
> Artest asked to be traded, he's going to get traded, but he shouldn't be allowed to put the Pacers in a situation where they have to accomodate him.
> 
> Stern needs to step in because it's clear to me the guy thinks he's bigger than the league.
> 
> He doesn't want to play?
> 
> Great, he doesn't have to, he can just be blackballed from the NBA and he can go overseas for his professional basketball fix.
> 
> This is why I said this guy and TO shouldn't even be put in the same paragraph.
> 
> TO actually wanted to play with his team and his teammates and there was no question that when he played he gave 110% every time.
> 
> Artest has issues with players, he has issues with management, one day he's mad because JO is the star, then he's mad because he doesn't like Carlisle's (one of the best coaches in the game) system, he doesn't get enough plays ran for him, then he's mad about money, he wants a change, he asks for a trade, then he asks NOT to be traded, then he comes out and says he's not in shape and needs a month to get in shape, now he's traded and says no I won't play for them.
> 
> Are you kidding?
> 
> Why deal with him at all?
> 
> What's the difference between he and Isiah Rider?
> 
> At this point, Roy Tarpley should have a better shot at getting back in the league.



I'm up for that. I'd even go in on the plane ticket just to get his pathetic *** out of here.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like the Artest for Peja deal is back on and is pending league approval.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

done deal. That means maggette aint goin nowhere.. :cheers:


----------



## squeemu

How concerned should we be about Artest going to Sacramento? Will he help them turn their season around and become one of the competing teams in the Pacific? I would sure hate for the Clippers to finish fourth, which would happen if Sacramento got good and the Lakers kept playing at their current level.


----------



## jcwla

One thing's for sure, it can't hurt as when we play Sacramento because THEY ALWAYS BEAT US ANYWAY...

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## arenas809

This guy is a joke...

The only reason he has changed his mind about Sacramento is because Indiana said if he wasn't going to accept the trade, they'd just suspend him without pay.

The funny thing is, the Maloofs said they were approached a couple weeks ago by his agent and Artest and were told he wanted to play in Sacramento, so they were shocked when he said yesterday he didn't want to.

He hasn't played one game and they've already gotten a taste of his madness, he will have another breakdown before the end of this season.

Watch.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060126/SPORTS04/601260420/1004/SPORTS 



> The Pacers discussed a deal with the Los Angeles Clippers for forward Corey Maggette two weeks ago but backed out because of concerns over Maggette's injured foot.
> Those discussions actually helped the Pacers obtain better offers from other teams.
> "I really felt we had to be as patient as possible and one day that call would come in," Bird said. "Donnie was getting a little nervous. I was, too. But the last week or so the trades got better. (The Maggette deal) made a lot of teams get involved."


----------



## yamaneko

Dang, talk about tough luck. Just when it seemed things were going to turn around for the pacers, Jermaine oneal now is out for 8 weeks. I bet they wish they would have done the maggettte deal now, and possibly added more to get wilcox. 

Maybe we can offer them Wilcox and Ross and Ewing for Granger and Anthony Johnson. Granger might be untouchable, but A. this would give indiana a similiarly aged backup SG/SF, with better defense, B, would give them a replacement for oneal for the next 8 weeks, plus someone who could do well in the east, plus they get ewing who is playing better than a lot of first rounders. For the clippers, id do it just to get granger, someone who could be your 6th man for the next few years. Lose defense, but gain offense. Plus wilcox might bolt anyway so at least were getting something for him. Johnson will make up for ewing.


----------



## air_nitta

the pacers would hang up the phone as soon as we suggest that trade. Granger has way to much upside, greater than wilcox and ross IMO.... Plus anthony johnson is better than ewing NOW, admittedly in the future this wont be the case.


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, like i said, it seems like granger might be untouchable. However i think his upside is limited because of his age....and the reason i mentioned jonhson was because i read in a few places they kept trying to include him in potential artest deals to dump his contract. On paper it looks like it would work. But with how high the pacers are on granger, plus the clippers never doing midseason trades, this is just pure fantasy.


----------



## yamaneko

Pretty impressive debut tonight for sactown was artest. They were close in the game until they pulled artest, and celtics went on a 10-2 run. Artest was off on his shot in the second half but still had 4 steals, and 3 three pointers.


----------



## arenas809

yamaneko said:


> Pretty impressive debut tonight for sactown was artest. They were close in the game until they pulled artest, and celtics went on a 10-2 run. Artest was off on his shot in the second half but still had 4 steals, and 3 three pointers.


Final score: Celtics - 84, Kings - 74.

He had some steals and hit some shots early then he couldn't throw it in the ocean and finished 5-14, I don't see anything impressive about that.


----------



## yamaneko

For someone who supposedly hasnt been working out, for someone who is so out of shape its supposed to take him one month to get back into it, yet he can play 30 minutes, score 15 poitns (2nd on team), 2 fouls, 2 TO's, 2 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 steals,play a part in holding pierce to his 2nd lowest total of the entire season, played a part in holding the celtics to the lowest point total of the entire season in a victory. and again, 4 steals...it just boggles my mind how he can get steals as a 6'6" 260+pounder. Almost all of the top stealers year in and year out are usually PG's, or tall, more lanky players...

Anyway i digress. Yes it was very impressive. Peja who has been playing didnt even suit up. I would have thought it would be the other way around since artest was so out of shape according to reports. 

I wish artest the best, but not if it means overtaking the clippers in the standings.  I thought he wouldnt contribute for the kings for a while, but looks like he is going to change that notion.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

yamaneko said:


> For someone who supposedly hasnt been working out, for someone who is so out of shape its supposed to take him one month to get back into it, yet he can play 30 minutes, score 15 poitns (2nd on team), 2 fouls, 2 TO's, 2 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 steals,play a part in holding pierce to his 2nd lowest total of the entire season, played a part in holding the celtics to the lowest point total of the entire season in a victory. and again, 4 steals...it just boggles my mind how he can get steals as a 6'6" 260+pounder. Almost all of the top stealers year in and year out are usually PG's, or tall, more lanky players...
> 
> Anyway i digress. Yes it was very impressive. Peja who has been playing didnt even suit up. I would have thought it would be the other way around since artest was so out of shape according to reports.
> 
> I wish artest the best, but not if it means overtaking the clippers in the standings.  I thought he wouldnt contribute for the kings for a while, but looks like he is going to change that notion.


That was something called adrenaline. Let's evaluate him after a month......


----------



## yamaneko

Of course that would have way more meaning, after a lot of games...but i was only commenting that i was impressed with him this ONE game...his first being back after his injury and layoff, and being so out of shape. As far as making a more general impressed/not impresed decision about him being on the kings and improving/making them worse, then of course, i think we would have to see how he does the rest of the season.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

I see your point. I was trying to point out the fact of how much adrenaline can factor for a player. Artest is excited, and wants to show everyone he can play. So he was probably pumped up for his first game. Especially considering how much emotion Artest plays and lives with.


----------



## arenas809

They lost again today to one of the worst teams in the league...

Where's the immediate impact?

I'm not impressed at all, nor am I worried about them making the playoffs.

The Maloofs were fools, if they had done this deal in the summer of 2004 when the rumor was first reported, they would have been scary.


----------



## yamaneko

Very impressed again. If it is adrenalin, hopefully he can keep riding it. Another 40 minutes for an out of shape guy first time on the court in months? 24 points and 9 rebounds to boot? Dang that would have made a difference on the clippers. Problem is with the kings, they werent trading an injured player for him. They were trading an all star for him, so at least on the offensive end, there wasnt a big upside to the deal. 

The fact that artest is doing this well, and the kings still lose, make me feel a lot less worried about the kings. I knew it wouldnt be night and day since they had to give up Peja, but i was worried about him kick starting the whole team, and making them all start overachieving.. Its still early, but hopefully we wont have to worry about that. if hes going to get 24 and 9, and the team still looses to the stinking raptors, theres not much he is going to be able to do to get them to overtake the clippers.


----------

